# EDGE - Issues we're tracking



## TiVo_Ted

Creating a thread to track known issues we are tracking with TiVo Edge, as well as capture new issues that customers may discover.

I'd like to hear from early Edge customers what issues they are seeing, and hopefully help people who are thinking about purchasing Edge understand how it performs.

Please do not use this thread to criticize the industrial design, request new features, etc.

We started shipping Edge for Cable products to customers yesterday, and will have cleared our order backlog by the end of today. We should have also shipped all Edge for Antenna (US & Canada) by the end of today as well.

Here is a short list of issues we are tracking:
1. Vudu application is not yet supported. We believe this could take 30-45 days to complete. All other applications from BOLT and MINI VOX carry over unchanged.
2. While Edge does support Dolby Vision, we have identified an incompatibility with Sony televisions which only support Dolby Vision "Low Latency". It is not yet clear to me whether this can be fixed with a Sony firmware update, or whether we will need to qualify DV Low Latency on Edge.
3. Video transfers from TiVo Online. We have identified an issue where trying to transfer large quantities of programs can fail, either due to transfer issues or capacity concerns on the destination device. For this one we have a work-around - please transfer 5-10 shows at a time vs. large bulk transfers.
4. TiVo-to-Go transfers from Edge to a PC are not working. We are still investigating what may be happening here, but TTG is not technically a supported feature so I'm not sure when/if there will be a fix for this one.
5. We have now (10/29) deployed a software update, version 21.9.2.1.*v8*-USM-12, that contains a kernel update that fixes the USB communication issue with external Tuning Adapters.

I'm sure there are more issues, but these are top-of-mind right now.


----------



## rodlebod

I can't activate. Getting set up info: could not verify info. The Edge doesn't show up on my online account. I thought it would be pre-activated. I called support and they said they would escalate but may take days...


----------



## buildersboy66

Upon my purchase via phone with TiVo I was told we had to pay for service plan upon order of Edge. Billing reflects that service charge on Edge invoice at $14.99. It is not a listed device in my account. I will use the normal procedure to activate it when it arrives. 

rodlebod did you try the typical activate device method via your account?


----------



## rodlebod

I tried to activate via the web. It said it was already activated. However, it doesn't show up in my account and I can't get past the guided set up. I purchased the all in subscription.


----------



## buildersboy66

Not exactly what I wanted to hear. Well I guess it is going to sit for me upon delivery. We should not have had to choose service plan upon purchase anyway. I even told the rep it makes no sense. This is going to be a big issue now.

Ted advise please.


----------



## buildersboy66

Furthermore our service date started day of order without a device. Nearly 10 days paid for month and no actual device in service.

I did notice on account if purchased from tivo.com it will be already activated. All my previous devices were purchased from retailers. Well we will have to see if others having same issue. The Edge is not in my device list at this time either.


----------



## ovittocs

^^^^
Strange that they would have charged you on day of order. The charge on my cc for the unit and service is still just pending. I assume the charges will process once shipped?

edit: and nothing shows in my TiVo Billing info except all previous billing.


----------



## buildersboy66

Yep rep stated service date billed 1st of month on 14.99 plan. Day of purchase Oct 1.


----------



## buildersboy66

Yes I read that within activation page. Although did your device show on your acct? The poor guy can't even get up and running. Tomorrow is going to be a possible circus.


----------



## seaninde

_the2. While Edge does support Dolby Vision, we have identified an incompatibility with Sony televisions which only support Dolby Vision "Low Latency". It is not yet clear to me whether this can be fixed with a Sony firmware update, or whether we will need to qualify DV Low Latency on Edge._

Wow this is super disappointing. I have 2 Sony OLED A9G TV's 55" and 77" that represent close to $10,000 in hardware and you want Sony to fix your issue? I never do Sony updates as they are usually problematic and have been known in the past to brick TV's. Plus it takes Sony sometimes a year to even get a fix out for something. Their Master TV's are incredible, their software not so much.
Tivo needs to fix their device on this. This high cost for Edge for these features and then they can't be used is not a good thing.
When will there be an answer on this?


----------



## mickrussom

TiVo_Ted said:


> TTG is not technically a supported feature so I'm not sure when/if there will be a fix for this one.


series 1 lifetime to bolt-vox on te3 lifetime user here, with many in the middle. i never heard TTG was deprecated or about the jihad against pytivo users.... also lifetime should mean lifetime. i did notice for example phone based updates no longer work on lifetime devices. now not having phone based updates doesnt bother me - i get it - modem pools arent cheap.

but software being crippled on purpose stinks. and there is no excuse for it. for example TE4 could have every damn feature of TE3 and have a TE4 "skin" but instead of going with skins and themes crack pot terrible product managers take users who have been loyal for 20 years and kick them hard where it hurts... i dont get it. look at windows vista/7/8/10 or office ribbon (vs mac office and ribbon optional)... there is zero excuse to remove the old look and feel features especially when the "new stuff" all skin and ui/ux hacks.

its very sad to see. and with te4 being forced and ttg being stolen from my lifetime software i wont be going edge until these types of horrible unfair transgressions are addressed.

with te4 a lifetime of bliss turned into a lifetime of misery and now te4 is shoveling ads in our faces on a time shifting device by force....

sad.


----------



## krkaufman

mickrussom said:


> series 1 lifetime to bolt-vox on te3 lifetime user here, with many in the middle. i never heard TTG was deprecated. also lifetime should mean lifetime. i did notice for example phone based updates no longer work on lifetime devices. now not having phone based updates doesnt bother me - i get it - modem pools arent cheap.
> 
> but software being crippled on purpose stinks. and there is no excuse for it. for example TE4 could have every damn feature of TE3 and have a TE4 "skin" but instead of going with skins and themes crack pot terrible product managers take users who have been loyal for 20 years and kick them hard where it hurts... i dont get it. look at windows vista/7/8/10 or office ribbon (vs mac office and ribbon optional)... there is zero excuse to remove the old look and feel features especially when the "new stuff" all skin and ui/ux hacks.
> 
> its very sad to see. and with te4 being forced and ttg being stolen from my lifetime software i wont be going edge until these types of horrible unfair transgressions are addressed.
> 
> with te4 a lifetime of bliss turned into a lifetime of misery and now te4 is shoveling ads in our faces on a time shifting device by force....
> 
> sad.


There are plentiful threads debating the merits of TE4. What is sad is people's inability to demonstrate any self control and allow maybe just one thread to serve its intended purpose.

Not owning an EDGE is the first indicator that this thread isn't one you should be posting to.


----------



## mickrussom

krkaufman said:


> Not owning an EDGE is the first indicator that this thread isn't one you should be posting to.


rubbish. the issues in SOFTWARE and the forced ui/ux trash are preventing many lifetimers from going near this stinky beta product. its not threadjacking when the issues are about what is wrong with te4 and since edge forces te4 at gunpoint its certainly pertinent.


----------



## snerd

krkaufman said:


> Not owning an EDGE is the first indicator that this thread isn't one you should be posting to.


That seems a bit extreme. Do you own an Edge? Few do at this point...


----------



## ovittocs

buildersboy66 said:


> Yes I read that within activation page. Although did your device show on your acct?


I checked my account in general and the Activation Page and so far, nothing is showing up for the Edge order - other than that the order is still Processing. And I noticed that if a DVR is ordered directly from TiVo it will be activated automatically.


----------



## KevTech

TiVo_Ted said:


> 2. While Edge does support Dolby Vision, we have identified an incompatibility with Sony televisions which only support Dolby Vision "Low Latency". It is not yet clear to me whether this can be fixed with a Sony firmware update, or whether we will need to qualify DV Low Latency on Edge.


I will have to hold off on Edge purchase until this is resolved.
Do you have a models affected list or is it all Sony models?

I have XBR-49X900F


----------



## jonw747

seaninde said:


> _the2. While Edge does support Dolby Vision, we have identified an incompatibility with Sony televisions which only support Dolby Vision "Low Latency". It is not yet clear to me whether this can be fixed with a Sony firmware update, or whether we will need to qualify DV Low Latency on Edge._
> 
> Wow this is super disappointing. I have 2 Sony OLED A9G TV's 55" and 77" that represent close to $10,000 in hardware and you want Sony to fix your issue? I never do Sony updates as they are usually problematic and have been known in the past to brick TV's. Plus it takes Sony sometimes a year to even get a fix out for something. Their Master TV's are incredible, their software not so much.
> Tivo needs to fix their device on this. This high cost for Edge for these features and then they can't be used is not a good thing.
> When will there be an answer on this?


Hopefully you'd be able to use other HDR modes. Unfortunately Dolby Labs let Dolby Vision become a fragmented standard in order to try to appease device makers who didn't support the correct hardware. In other words, Sony couldn't be bothered to put the proper chip in your $10,000 of hardware.


----------



## rodlebod

rodlebod said:


> I tried to activate via the web. It said it was already activated. However, it doesn't show up in my account and I can't get past the guided set up. I purchased the all in subscription.


I still can't activate. The overseas (?) tech support is zero help. This is not the best way to treat a loyal TiVo customer.


----------



## buildersboy66

Not even a word on this from Ted.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

rodlebod said:


> I can't activate. Getting set up info: could not verify info. The Edge doesn't show up on my online account. I thought it would be pre-activated. I called support and they said they would escalate but may take days...


Can you please PM me your TSN so that I can investigate?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

buildersboy66 said:


> Furthermore our service date started day of order without a device. Nearly 10 days paid for month and no actual device in service.
> 
> I did notice on account if purchased from tivo.com it will be already activated. All my previous devices were purchased from retailers. Well we will have to see if others having same issue. The Edge is not in my device list at this time either.


I'm looking into this now. Given that your order was a pre-order, we should not have started charging service yet.


----------



## apjames

rodlebod said:


> I still can't activate. The overseas (?) tech support is zero help. This is not the best way to treat a loyal TiVo customer.


Same thing here... I just received my box, web-site says it's already activated, it went through a software download and re-entered guided setup after reboot. It's now failing the verify stage of connection, error S315.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

apjames said:


> Same thing here... I just received my box, web-site says it's already activated, it went through a software download and re-entered guided setup after reboot. It's now failing the verify stage of connection, error S315.


Yes, it looks like you're having the same issue. This happens when the private key associated with your box is not found in our manufacturing database. Can you please PM me with your TSN so that I can investigate?


----------



## rodlebod

TiVo_Ted said:


> Can you please PM me your TSN so that I can investigate?


I just sent. Update me when you can. Thanks!


----------



## buildersboy66

Sent TSN # also. Private message is a conversation?


----------



## JoeKustra

buildersboy66 said:


> Sent TSN # also. Private message is a conversation?


Yes.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Thanks for your TSN's. I'm looking into them now!


----------



## southerndoc

You guys saying not a word from Ted is being a little impatient. He doesn't live in this forum. He does the best he can. Give him time.


----------



## compnurd

seaninde said:


> _the2. While Edge does support Dolby Vision, we have identified an incompatibility with Sony televisions which only support Dolby Vision "Low Latency". It is not yet clear to me whether this can be fixed with a Sony firmware update, or whether we will need to qualify DV Low Latency on Edge._
> 
> Wow this is super disappointing. I have 2 Sony OLED A9G TV's 55" and 77" that represent close to $10,000 in hardware and you want Sony to fix your issue? I never do Sony updates as they are usually problematic and have been known in the past to brick TV's. Plus it takes Sony sometimes a year to even get a fix out for something. Their Master TV's are incredible, their software not so much.
> Tivo needs to fix their device on this. This high cost for Edge for these features and then they can't be used is not a good thing.
> When will there be an answer on this?


This is Sony's issue. They have caused a crapload of problems for everyone
I still dont think the XBOX One X supports DV for Sony because of this issue. I know a boatload of 4K Blu Ray Players dont


----------



## buildersboy66

I said it and if I upset him or you, my apologies. In no hurry to set it up either. Just getting ahead of the many others with possible same request to correct device activation process.


----------



## dianebrat

compnurd said:


> This is Sony's issue. They have caused a crapload of problems for everyone
> I still dont think the XBOX One X supports DV for Sony because of this issue. I know a boatload of 4K Blu Ray Players dont


Yep, Sony strong-armed Dolby into adding a new profile for their sets that couldn't properly handle the decoding on their own, NO other manufacturer uses this unique DV profile that I know of, the anger should always be pointed right at the perpetrator, Sony.


----------



## KevTech

According to Sony, the source equipment will need an update to be compatible with the Sony TV DV over HDMI so it may end up for Tivo to address this.



> Dolby Vision over HDMI only works if your source equipment has also received a necessary separate Sony compatibility firmware update.


----------



## dianebrat

dianebrat said:


> Yep, Sony strong-armed Dolby into adding a new profile for their sets that couldn't properly handle the decoding on their own, NO other manufacturer uses this unique DV profile that I know of, the anger should always be pointed right at the perpetrator, Sony.





KevTech said:


> According to Sony, the source equipment will need an update to be compatible with the Sony TV DV over HDMI so it may end up for Tivo to address this.


Yes, Sony has screwed over many equipment providers with their short sighted solution to this weakness in their sets, this is still a Sony problem, their solution was not to fix it, but to make it someone else's problem, that has soured me on Sony products for the future.


----------



## Jeff_DML

dianebrat said:


> Yes, Sony has screwed over many equipment providers with their short sighted solution to this weakness in their sets, this is still a Sony problem, their solution was not to fix it, but to make it someone else's problem, that has soured me on Sony products for the future.


some more info

Sony Dolby Vision update for Bravia TVs is apparently half-baked


----------



## trip1eX

I always thought Dolby was the problem. They keep introducing new sound formats every year. lol.

Personally they had me at Pro Logic II and I haven't cared beyond that. ONce they went ~5.1, I was over it.


----------



## seaninde

jonw747 said:


> Hopefully you'd be able to use other HDR modes. Unfortunately Dolby Labs let Dolby Vision become a fragmented standard in order to try to appease device makers who didn't support the correct hardware. In other words, Sony couldn't be bothered to put the proper chip in your $10,000 of hardware.


I guess the main question is, how do we know which Sony models are affected? Because maybe they do not affect the Master Series TV's (or all models) How was this identified and what models are affected. Are we talking older/lower end models? Sony's premier master series TV's don't usually skimp, so can we get the information on How Tivo identified this and what models? Shouldn't Tivo be designed to work with all TV brands if there are such fragmented DV standards. They are alienating a whole customer segment.


----------



## seaninde

Jeff_DML said:


> some more info
> 
> Sony Dolby Vision update for Bravia TVs is apparently half-baked


Ok so that is from 2017 on old models now. This shouldn't affect the new master series TV's. I am going to call Sony and see if their new TV's are still affected.
But if this was so well known from almost 3 years ago why would Tivo do the same thing and ignore it. People are not going to replace a TV for a Tivo.

But Tivo needs to speak up and tell us what models are affected if they know.

So as I dig into this is looks like my Apple 4K TV had this fixed last year.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

seaninde said:


> I guess the main question is, how do we know which Sony models are affected? Because maybe they do not affect the Master Series TV's (or all models) How was this identified and what models are affected. Are we talking older/lower end models? Sony's premier master series TV's don't usually skimp, so can we get the information on How Tivo identified this and what models? Shouldn't Tivo be designed to work with all TV brands if there are such fragmented DV standards.  They are alienating a whole customer segment.


As of now, we have not identified any Sony TV's that support standard Dolby Vision. My personal TV at home is a Sony XBR 55X950F and with TiVo EDGE I get HDR support (HDR10) but not DV.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

KevTech said:


> According to Sony, the source equipment will need an update to be compatible with the Sony TV DV over HDMI so it may end up for Tivo to address this.


I have checked into this and there is a newer version of Broadcom firmware that will allow us to support Dolby Vision Low Latency with TiVo Edge (Cable or OTA). It apparently came out late in the development cycle for Edge and we had to stick with the prior version of firmware. I will work with the engineering team to see when we can deliver this enhancement. Given that it requires a full display driver update and re-certification of all apps that support DV, it will probably take some time to get it done. I will also try to reach someone at Sony to see if there's a chance of them updating their firmware to support standard DV. There certainly seems to be a lot of vendors besides TiVo who have run into this problem.


----------



## seaninde

TiVo_Ted said:


> As of now, we have not identified any Sony TV's that support standard Dolby Vision. My personal TV at home is a Sony XBR 55X950F and with TiVo EDGE I get HDR support (HDR10) but not DV.


Ok thanks for info but maybe I was jumping the gun here, because my Apple 4K TV does DV through that HDMI connection.
But I can't tell if Sony's new master series tv's still use that low latency profile and it works because of Apple TV's update last year or if they do not use that profile anymore and use the full standard. Also since Tivo's source is from Comcast, would I even get any DV programming. It might be a moot point for the Tivo unless I was streaming Netflix or something through Tivo to the TV? Is that right?

My Edge arrives tomorrow so I will Test it out and know for sure by this weekend. But since Sony is so bad at software updates, I hope Tivo does one instead if Sony is still using that profile. Looks like its been well known for a few years.


----------



## compnurd

seaninde said:


> Ok thanks for info but maybe I was jumping the gun here, because my Apple 4K TV does DV through that HDMI connection.
> But I can't tell if Sony's new master series tv's still use that low latency profile and it works because of Apple TV's update last year or if they do not use that profile anymore and use the full standard. Also since Tivo's source is from Comcast, would I even get any DV programming. It might be a moot point for the Tivo unless I was streaming Netflix or something through Tivo to the TV? Is that right?


Yes it effects ALL Sony TV's current and past And no you are not getting DV content from Comcast. It would only be based on an app

Chrome cast doesn't support it either


----------



## TiVo_Ted

rodlebod said:


> I still can't activate. The overseas (?) tech support is zero help. This is not the best way to treat a loyal TiVo customer.


I believe we have addressed the service activation issue. The security keys for the 1st batch of units had not propagated through the back-end which prevented them from showing up on customers accounts and/or completing guided setup. The TSN's which were sent to me all appear to be properly working now. @rodlebod's box has even made a successful daily call.


----------



## buildersboy66

Thank you Ted! You really helped on this vs going through phone support. Appreciated much. Tomorrow morning I will work on converting to Edge.


----------



## JxxAxxY

Anyone else having issues transferring a recording to the new edge. I even tried just one and it doesn't seem to work. I look in the To Do List and only see the up coming recordings. I don't see To Do List for transferring the recording I picked.


----------



## jsessler

TiVo_Ted said:


> As of now, we have not identified any Sony TV's that support standard Dolby Vision. My personal TV at home is a Sony XBR 55X950F and with TiVo EDGE I get HDR support (HDR10) but not DV.


There are other sets that you could run into problems with as well. Older LG, Vizio, TCL and other sets can't be updated to support the new DV profile, so if EDGE implements and moves to the low-latency profile, it may break edge DV support on these older sets. When MS implemented DV on the XBOX ONE, it only worked with TV's that supported the low latency profile.

If your DV-capable set is 2017 or older, it's unlikely there is support for low-latency. If you have a 2018 and newer, then you are good to go as they all implement Dolby's new profile.

Please don't blame Sony. Dolby has been changing the DV profile and Sony implemented the latest version in their TVs at the time. The old profile isn't allowed for new applications, meaning Sony can't implement the old profile, and the edge should probably have implemented only the new low-latency profile.


----------



## compnurd

jsessler said:


> There are other sets that you could run into problems with as well. Older LG, Vizio, TCL and other sets can't be updated to support the new DV profile, so if EDGE implements and moves to the low-latency profile, it may break edge DV support on these older sets. When MS implemented DV on the XBOX ONE, it only worked with TV's that supported the low latency profile.
> 
> If your DV-capable set is 2017 or older, it's unlikely there is support for low-latency. If you have a 2018 and newer, then you are good to go as they all implement Dolby's new profile.
> 
> Please don't blame Sony. Dolby has been changing the DV profile and Sony implemented the latest version in their TVs at the time. The old profile isn't allowed for new applications, meaning Sony can't implement the old profile, and the edge should probably have implemented only the new low-latency profile.


Every other manufacturer blames Sony so might as well pile on. Even rtings keeps calling it out in there 2019 Sony TV reviews


----------



## seaninde

compnurd said:


> Yes it effects ALL Sony TV's current and past And no you are not getting DV content from Comcast. It would only be based on an app
> 
> Chrome cast doesn't support it either


Ok then I think I am ok as I use my Apple TV for all my streaming currently and they did do an update to work with the Sony Profile last year.

It would only be in the bedroom where I use my Tivo to stream I would not have it, but I rarely stream on that TV.

But it would be great if Tivo did a fix since they did advertised DV and the unit was so expensive, it should work for all newer TV's that support DV.


----------



## seaninde

TiVo_Ted said:


> I have checked into this and there is a newer version of Broadcom firmware that will allow us to support Dolby Vision Low Latency with TiVo Edge (Cable or OTA). It apparently came out late in the development cycle for Edge and we had to stick with the prior version of firmware. I will work with the engineering team to see when we can deliver this enhancement. Given that it requires a full display driver update and re-certification of all apps that support DV, it will probably take some time to get it done. I will also try to reach someone at Sony to see if there's a chance of them updating their firmware to support standard DV. There certainly seems to be a lot of vendors besides TiVo who have run into this problem.


As great as it might be if Sony did that, their updates are nightmares and usually mess up very expensive TVs. I'd prefer Tivo did it, like Apple TV did last year. I trust Tivo updates more than Sony's. I have had Sony TV's for years and learned early on, if the TV works perfect out of box, do not do updates.

So please keep us updated as Tivo should really work with newer TVs that support DV, whatever the profile.


----------



## seaninde

TiVo_Ted said:


> I believe we have addressed the service activation issue. The security keys for the 1st batch of units had not propagated through the back-end which prevented them from showing up on customers accounts and/or completing guided setup. The TSN's which were sent to me all appear to be properly working now. @rodlebod's box has even made a successful daily call.


My account is still stuck on "Activation is Processing". Even though I am receiving it today, shouldn't it be activated by now? It was started yesterday.


----------



## compnurd

seaninde said:


> Ok then I think I am ok as I use my Apple TV for all my streaming currently and they did do an update to work with the Sony Profile last year.
> 
> It would only be in the bedroom where I use my Tivo to stream I would not have it, but I rarely stream on that TV.
> 
> But it would be great if Tivo did a fix since they did advertised DV and the unit was so expensive, it should work for all newer TV's that support DV.


It does work with all newer and Older TV's that use DV.. except Sony because of what they did.. I suggest you do some more research on this before putting this squarely on Tivo. There is still a number of newer streaming boxes and 4K Blu Ray Players that STILL do not DV on Sony TV's because of this


----------



## buildersboy66

seaninde said:


> My account is still stuck on "Activation is Processing". Even though I am receiving it today, shouldn't it be activated by now? It was started yesterday.


You will be fine!


----------



## buildersboy66

20 minutes for Comcast Cablecard to open 9am ET...almost up and running


----------



## schatham

seaninde said:


> My account is still stuck on "Activation is Processing". Even though I am receiving it today, shouldn't it be activated by now? It was started yesterday.


Once you connect it will update.


----------



## seaninde

compnurd said:


> It does work with all newer and Older TV's that use DV.. except Sony because of what they did.. I suggest you do some more research on this before putting this squarely on Tivo. There is still a number of newer streaming boxes and 4K Blu Ray Players that STILL do not DV on Sony TV's because of this


 I did do the research. Its actually Dolby Labs that caused this whole issue. And they are not the only one. LG also used the same profile on some of their TV's and Vizio. But since this has been known for a few years I would think any device manufacturer bringing out new devices that wants their device to work with all TV's would make sure they covered all the profiles. *Apple had no issue doing the update to have their Apple TVs work with Sony TV's and that was last year.* Otherwise they need to clearly state on the website or box, DV will not work with Sony TV's. Then people won't feel scammed when they hook it up and find out it won't work with their TV. But as Tivo Ted said, there is a solution they can do, so then they should for a brand new flagship 400.00 device advertised as having DV and no information/disclaimer on exclusions.


----------



## buildersboy66

online.tivo.com spinning circle...so likely no transfer attempt now


----------



## compnurd

seaninde said:


> I did do the research. Its actually Dolby Labs that caused this whole issue. And they are not the only one. LG also used the same profile on some of their TV's and Vizio. But since this has been known for a few years I would think any device manufacturer bringing out new devices that wants their device to work with all TV's would make sure they covered all the profiles. *Apple had no issue doing the update to have their Apple TVs work with Sony TV's and that was last year.* Otherwise they need to clearly state on the website or box, DV will not work with Sony TV's. Then people won't feel scammed when they hook it up and find out it won't work with their TV. But as Tivo Ted said, there is a solution they can do, so then they should for a brand new flagship 400.00 device advertised as having DV and no information/disclaimer on exclusions.


There isnt any disclaimer on the Chromecast box.. Are you lambasting them over there? There is also nothing on the 400 Dollar LG Blu Ray boxes also To be Clear Vizio fixed the issue on there newer TV's

I am not saying they cant and shouldnt address it.. But Sony and Dolby created this mess


----------



## JoeKustra

buildersboy66 said:


> online.tivo.com spinning circle...so likely no transfer attempt now


I was able to access two Roamio boxes.


----------



## dianebrat

seaninde said:


> I did do the research. *Its actually Dolby Labs that caused this whole issue.* And they are not the only one. LG also used the same profile on some of their TV's and Vizio.


In the fact that Dolby caved to Sony's pressure, I guess you could say that, and which LG sets use the player led option? I was not aware of any.
The point is that it's a hack because the Sony's don't have the power/hardware to use the previous DV standard that everyone else was fine using, this is on Sony.
Sure some manufacturers may be able to implement it like Apple, but if you read what Ted said about the Edge and its SoC I'd say the odds are slim you'll find it implemented but it might happen in a year or so.

The source that should be saying "our equipment is incompatible with common DV sources" is Sony, not Tivo.


----------



## jsessler

dianebrat said:


> In the fact that Dolby caved to Sony's pressure, I guess you could say that, and which LG sets use the player led option? I was not aware of any.
> The point is that it's a hack because the Sony's don't have the power/hardware to use the previous DV standard that everyone else was fine using, this is on Sony.
> Sure some manufacturers may be able to implement it like Apple, but if you read what Ted said about the Edge and its SoC I'd say the odds are slim you'll find it implemented but it might happen in a year or so.
> 
> The source that should be saying "our equipment is incompatible with common DV sources" is Sony, not Tivo.


I think you misunderstand why the new profile came about. It had nothing to do with Sony - other than Sony implemented the new profile Dolby developed and released. Folks like to conflate the introduction of the low-latency profile with Sony's implementation. Dolby introduced the low-latency or player-led profile because the older profile just didn't work the way they intended, including the TV's that supported it. Having the TV's do all the processing led to, well, latency issues. Dolby realized it was a problem and went back and designed the low-latency profile. This put more of the lifting on the player device, which reduced the latency issues with the old profile. It was the right thing to do, especially as gaming consoles were working to support HDR.

Go look at the 4K sales figures for 2016-2019, and specific to the 2017 and older TV's that were eventually DV capable. Cross reference with those that will buy a Edge, and that percentage is going to be pretty small. The installed-base of those 2017 and older sets is dwarfed by the number of 4K sets sold in 2018 and 2019 with low-latency profile support. Most 2016-2017 sets couldn't get even close meeting the HDR specs, let alone DV's higher ones, so sure, they did HDR and eventually DV, but they couldn't, for example, reach the necessary brightness. Again, the problems of tech playing catch up.

If you are an early-adopter of technology then this situation is a bummer. But it's a bummer in the same light of those who purchased 1st generation 4K TV's that didn't/couldn't support the eventual 4K standard decoding (me). It's the price one pays for being an early adopter. Being an early adobter, then you've probably been using the set's built-in 4k/HDR apps, or something like the Apple 4K. Having DV support on the edge is a nice, but can anyone forgo those other options in favor the Edge's built-in apps? I suspect not, given that the app eco system around those existing options is still far stronger than what is being delivered in the Edge.


----------



## buildersboy66

Online transfer doing nothing. Selected 5 episodes from Bolt to Edge. No light on Edge to indicate transfer. Anyone else transfer anything yet? Using IE. To Do List keeps populating all attempts. edit


----------



## buildersboy66

We are all aware of the SONY issue. Why not create a thread for it? The people posting here likely do not have a TiVo Edge. Seriously.


----------



## seaninde

buildersboy66 said:


> 20 minutes for Comcast Cablecard to open 9am ET...almost up and running


Sweet. Let us know the picture quality with Comcast. Also, how about the so


jsessler said:


> I think you misunderstand why the new profile came about. It had nothing to do with Sony - other than Sony implemented the new profile Dolby developed and released. Folks like to conflate the introduction of the low-latency profile with Sony's implementation. Dolby introduced the low-latency or player-led profile because the older profile just didn't work the way they intended, including the TV's that supported it. Having the TV's do all the processing led to, well, latency issues. Dolby realized it was a problem and went back and designed the low-latency profile. This put more of the lifting on the player device, which reduced the latency issues with the old profile. It was the right thing to do, especially as gaming consoles were working to support HDR.
> 
> Go look at the 4K sales figures for 2016-2019, and specific to the 2017 and older TV's that were eventually DV capable. Cross reference with those that will buy a Edge, and that percentage is going to be pretty small. The installed-base of those 2017 and older sets is dwarfed by the number of 4K sets sold in 2018 and 2019 with low-latency profile support. Most 2016-2017 sets couldn't get even close meeting the HDR specs, let alone DV's higher ones, so sure, they did HDR and eventually DV, but they couldn't, for example, reach the necessary brightness. Again, the problems of tech playing catch up.
> 
> If you are an early-adopter of technology then this situation is a bummer. But it's a bummer in the same light of those who purchased 1st generation 4K TV's that didn't/couldn't support the eventual 4K standard decoding (me). It's the price one pays for being an early adopter. Being an early adobter, then you've probably been using the set's built-in 4k/HDR apps, or something like the Apple 4K. Having DV support on the edge is a nice, but can anyone forgo those other options in favor the Edge's built-in apps? I suspect not, given that the app eco system around those existing options is still far stronger than what is being delivered in the Edge.


Thanks you for explaining that correctly. 
So the only issue is that if Tivo does not do an update then using the app inside Tivo would be an issue. So you lose all the program search functionality of be able to search all your platforms at once to get a show, but then have to go watch it on the Apple TV to get DV. 
Sony can't just send out a firmware update, the hardware won't support the processing. So it won't come from Sony.
This is not a new issue so Tivo should have planned for this and they would have been able to tout their device works with all newer TV's!


----------



## buildersboy66

Program transfer success anyone? Online transfer doing nothing. Selected 5 episodes from Bolt to Edge. No light on Edge to indicate transfer. Anyone else transfer anything yet? Using IE. To Do List keeps populating all attempts


----------



## apjames

TiVo_Ted said:


> I believe we have addressed the service activation issue. The security keys for the 1st batch of units had not propagated through the back-end which prevented them from showing up on customers accounts and/or completing guided setup. The TSN's which were sent to me all appear to be properly working now. @rodlebod's box has even made a successful daily call.


Thanks very much for the assistance Ted, I was able to complete activation, and now have the CableCard paired. I was able to copy all my OnePass over from the old Bolt+ as well.

My last hurdle is the Spectrum Tuning Adapter, it just goes from Initializing to Disconnected to Fatal Error on the DVR diagnostics page.

Anyone else have a tuning adapter working with Edge? Does it matter which USB port it's connected to?


----------



## buildersboy66

I give up on transfer. Set up Bolt as a client and will view via "devices".


----------



## JoeKustra

buildersboy66 said:


> We are all aware of the SONY issue. Why not create a thread for it? The people posting here likely do not have a *TiVo EDGE*. Seriously.


Typo? Perhaps you meant people posting here likely do not have a Sony? (I have 3, all 1080p though)

Just to be accurate. I'm reporting my post. The EDGE is supposed to be all caps, like TiVo has a capital V.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

buildersboy66 said:


> I give up on transfer. Set up Bolt as a client and will view via "devices".


I will check your box today and make sure it is enabled for transfers. One thing that has changed is that Edge does not have a blue light on the front to indicate transfers in progress. You should still see the transfers in your To Do List with a blue dot next to them when they are transferring.


----------



## buildersboy66

I should be able to just connect the Bolt *only* with ethernet to do transfer? Like I did with my neighbors Bolt to Bolt? So Bolt to EDGE.


----------



## jonw747

seaninde said:


> I guess the main question is, how do we know which Sony models are affected? Because maybe they do not affect the Master Series TV's (or all models) How was this identified and what models are affected. Are we talking older/lower end models? Sony's premier master series TV's don't usually skimp, so can we get the information on How Tivo identified this and what models? Shouldn't Tivo be designed to work with all TV brands if there are such fragmented DV standards. They are alienating a whole customer segment.


There are always trade-offs when it comes to that sort of thing. I'm no expert, but my understanding is the "low latency" version of DV offloads the heavy lifting to the video source because the TV lacks the hardware and power to do the processing. Can the TiVo handle that level of processing? Perhaps not. Does the chipset that TiVo selected support "low profile"? Maybe it just wasn't an option.

Dolby Vision is not a public domain protocol, though. Dolby requires devices to be licensed and certified. Either the Edge will not receive DV certification, or there are compromises being made here by both sides we are simply not privy to.

Ultimately, the buyer of an Edge has a choice. If lack of DV support on their TV is a deal-killer, and they don't want to take the risk that TiVo will support it somewhere down the line; then return it.

Personally I'm happy enough when HDR10 engages on my (DV core profile capable) TV. There are not even all that many Blu-Ray's that support DV, and streaming services that do support it have plenty of other issues. But hey, I rarely use my TiVo for it's streaming services. There's a lot of other ways to crack that egg.


----------



## dianebrat

buildersboy66 said:


> We are all aware of the SONY issue. Why not create a thread for it? The people posting here likely do not have a TiVo Edge. Seriously.


*GASP* a TCF thread that's drifted!


----------



## rsfischman

TiVo_Ted said:


> I will check your box today and make sure it is enabled for transfers. One thing that has changed is that Edge does not have a blue light on the front to indicate transfers in progress. You should still see the transfers in your To Do List with a blue dot next to them when they are transferring.


Having the same issue. Transfer don't work.. They just show up int he "TO DO" list as completed immediately, but nothing populates in the My Shows list.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

buildersboy66 said:


> Program transfer success anyone? Online transfer doing nothing. Selected 5 episodes from Bolt to Edge. No light on Edge to indicate transfer. Anyone else transfer anything yet? Using IE. To Do List keeps populating all attempts


I think you should be good-to-go now. Please force a connection to the service and try scheduling transfers again.


----------



## rsfischman

TiVo_Ted said:


> I think you should be good-to-go now. Please force a connection to the service and try scheduling transfers again.


I most definitely am not all set. Every time I select a recording to transfer, it adds it to the "To Do list" 4 times as scheduled recording. But it never starts the transfer. Been on with support and they supposedly re-enabled my edge for transfers


----------



## buildersboy66

Will try in morning. TY


----------



## compnurd

rsfischman said:


> I most definitely am not all set. Every time I select a recording to transfer, it adds it to the "To Do list" 4 times as scheduled recording. But it never starts the transfer. Been on with support and they supposedly re-enabled my edge for transfers


He wasn't replying to you


----------



## JxxAxxY

Mine still does nothing. Boxes are checked in device settings and I reconnected both Tivos (Bolt and Edge) to tivos sevice and still can't get a single show to transfer. I don't even see anything in the To Do List. I was able to transfer my OnePasses. But that was it.


----------



## Pbarkey

JxxAxxY said:


> Mine still does nothing. Boxes are checked in device settings and I reconnected both Tivos (Bolt and Edge) to tivos sevice and still can't get a single show to transfer. I don't even see anything in the To Do List. I was able to transfer my OnePasses. But that was it.


Same with me.

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## rodlebod

I have an old slide pro remote I am trying to pair so I can use the keyboard. I can't seem to get it to pair in order to use the RF mode. Is the Edge supported?


----------



## buildersboy66

Set up your other device dvr as a client to EDGE and it will show in devices. Only work around for instant gratification. I have about one month active on Bolt until I deactivate it. I am sure this will get fixed quickly.


----------



## tarheelblue32

rodlebod said:


> I have an old slide pro remote I am trying to pair so I can use the keyboard. I can't seem to get it to pair in order to use the RF mode. Is the Edge supported?


I think the Edge (and Bolt Vox) uses a different RF standard than the Slide Pro remote. You'll probably need a USB RF dongle to get it to work in RF mode with the Edge.

USB-RF Dongle For TiVo Slide Pro and TiVo Roamio and BOLT Remotes 720825539553 | eBay


----------



## jsessler

buildersboy66 said:


> We are all aware of the SONY issue. Why not create a thread for it? The people posting here likely do not have a TiVo Edge. Seriously.


You do understand that this is an issue that is being tracked with the EDGE? The EDGE should have supported the new profile out the gate as Dolby doesn't support the old profile for new applications. Perhaps the EDGE was started before that change, but it's still a significant issue to be monitored.

I have three Sony 4k TV's, so this issue is problematic for me, especially on the two newest master series units. I don't know that it would stop me from upgrading for the reasons I mentioned before (Apple TV 4k and built-in apps still looks stronger), but I'll certainly delay my upgrade until the EDGE supports Dolby's latest DV profile.

If you'd like to know more about Dolby Vision, profiles, and the such. Here is the latest profiles and levels document that's about a month old. https://www.dolby.com/us/en/technologies/dolby-vision/dolby-vision-profiles-levels_v1.3.2.pdf


----------



## rsfischman

Seem to be having an issue with streaming to the iOS app. I’ve reset the app and streaming keeps timing out even after claiming successfully set up


----------



## buildersboy66

Yep Sony. Overpriced and always something wrong. They even took internet radio away on their AVR's. Personally I see this issue as who cares. Not TiVo's issue and I hope TiVo takes that stance!


----------



## Pandimensional

I am having a Tuning adapter issue. I have a Cisco TA that worked fine with two other Bolts but will not communicate with the EDGE. It does not matter which USB port its plugged into.


----------



## Sparky1234

Edge is intriguing but not sure I'm ready for TE4.


----------



## rsfischman

rsfischman said:


> Seem to be having an issue with streaming to the iOS app. I've reset the app and streaming keeps timing out even after claiming successfully set up


This definitely seems to be an issue related to my TiVo Edge. I can stream fine from the Bolt Vox, but it fails miserably, telling me it either can't setup streaming or it can't playback from the Edge. Problem across multiple iOS devices. Playback via online.tivo.com works fine though on both devices.


----------



## seaninde

buildersboy66 said:


> Yep Sony. Overpriced and always something wrong. They even took internet radio away on their AVR's. Personally I see this issue as who cares. Not TiVo's issue and I hope TiVo takes that stance!


Why such a hate against Sony? They are using the profile Dolby labs has adopted. This thread is about issues, not manufacturers. Stay on track.
Tivo has a fix and I am sure they will make it right so their product will be one of the most versatile in the industry to work with all TV's.
Thanks Tivo Ted for the info and keep us up to date on timeline for a fix.
I am doing a video review and will be posting on You Tube.


----------



## compnurd

seaninde said:


> Why such a hate against Sony? They are using the profile Dolby labs has adopted. This thread is about issues, not manufacturers. Stay on track.
> Tivo has a fix and I am sure they will make it right so their product will be one of the most versatile in the industry to work with all TV's.
> Thanks Tivo Ted for the info and keep us up to date on timeline for a fix.
> I am doing a video review and will be posting on You Tube.


The hate is because if Sony didnt use that profile.... There would be alot less TV issues in this world. Next time they shouldnt be so cheap with there hardware We get your a Sony fanboy but they caused the mess


----------



## seaninde

compnurd said:


> The hate is because if Sony didnt use that profile.... There would be alot less TV issues in this world. Next time they shouldnt be so cheap with there hardware We get your a Sony fanboy but they caused the mess


Comon dude, that's the world we live in. This happens in every industry. But as a company Tivo can make their product adaptable to all situations and they will stand above the rest. They admitted the issue and did not have to so I applaud them and I am confident they will get a fix.

It happens with all tech. VHS/Beta HD/BluRay, etc. Until companies like Dolby Labs stop changing their minds and just stick to a standard this will never change.

This is about Tivo's product not Sony's and it has no affect on you, but those of us with Sony TV's it does. So its an issue and yes we would like a fix if Tivo can do it.


----------



## compnurd

seaninde said:


> Comon dude, that's the world we live in. This happens in every industry. But as a company Tivo can make their product adaptable to all situations and they will stand above the rest. They admitted the issue and did not have to so I applaud them and I am confident they will get a fix.
> 
> It happens with all tech. VHS/Beta HD/BluRay, etc. Until companies like Dolby Labs stop changing their minds and just stick to a standard this will never change.
> 
> This is about Tivo's product not Sony's and it has no affect on you, but those of us with Sony TV's it does. So its an issue and yes we would like a fix if Tivo can do it.


Sony TV's STILL have this problem... No other company has since late 2016.... so again.. who should really be fixing the problem... and again.. It isnt issue.. It is Sony being cheap and using a different profile This whole problem was enough reason for me to buy LG in 2017 instead of Sony.. Should we also blame Tivo for not supporting HDR10+ from Samsung? 4-500 Dollar Dolby Vision Blu Ray players dont work correctly with Sony TV's because of SONY'S choice


----------



## buildersboy66

Programs are transferring at this moment. Doing 5 episodes at a time. Very slow going vs Bolt to Bolt. My Bolt is a client right now to the EDGE. ODT at 51 during transfer vs 47 no activity, NICE.


----------



## CIR-Engineering

dianebrat said:


> Yes, Sony has screwed over many equipment providers with their short sighted solution to this weakness in their sets, this is still a Sony problem, their solution was not to fix it, but to make it someone else's problem, that has soured me on Sony products for the future.


And this is not a first. Sony has made their input signal requirements _slightly_ different than industry standards all the way back to analog component video. This way competitor's equipment won't look as good on a Sony TV or won't work at all. The idea is if you buy a Sony TV you must buy all Sony sources to get a proper image. It's total BS.

craigr


----------



## dianebrat

seaninde said:


> This is about Tivo's product not Sony's and it has no affect on you, but those of us with Sony TV's it does. So its an issue and yes we would like a fix if Tivo can do it.


If it's not about Sony then why is Sony the only manufacturer that went this way? if it were, say, 50% of TV manufacturers I'd say there's merit, but it's not, it's Sony, and then more Sony, other manufacturers were not as short sighted.


----------



## jsessler

dianebrat said:


> If it's not about Sony then why is Sony the only manufacturer that went this way? if it were, say, 50% of TV manufacturers I'd say there's merit, but it's not, it's Sony, and then more Sony, other manufacturers were not as short sighted.


Again, please do your research. All manufactures must use the new profile as it's not a Sony-only situation. Sony just happened to be the first one to implement it. Read the Dolby spec document I posted.

And more perspective, there are 40 million XBOX One's out there that use DV profile 5 (low latency/player-led), so guess which profile all TV's are going to support? If you look at the support matrix, it's as expected. Pretty much no 2016 TV's support it, there is a smattering of 2017s from LG, Vizio, TCL, etc, then from 2018 on if it's a DV 4k display, it's supported across the board.

This is a little out of date, but clearly everyone who offers DV is supporting the new low-latency profile with their latest TVs. It's unfortunate that those vendors with 2016 TV's didn't engineer their systems with the capability of being updated to newer versions of Dolby Vision.
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/categories/tv/dolby-vision-xbox-compatible.pdf


----------



## compnurd

jsessler said:


> Again, please do your research. All manufactures must use the new profile as it's not a Sony-only situation. Sony just happened to be the first one to implement it. Read the Dolby spec document I posted.
> 
> And more perspective, there are 40 million XBOX One's out there that use DV profile 5 (low latency/player-led), so guess which profile all TV's are going to support? If you look at the support matrix, it's as expected. Pretty much no 2016 TV's support it, there is a smattering of 2017s from LG, Vizio, TCL, etc, then from 2018 on if it's a DV 4k display, it's supported across the board.
> 
> This is a little out of date, but clearly everyone who offers DV is supporting the new low-latency profile with their latest TVs. It's unfortunate that those vendors with 2016 TV's didn't engineer their systems with the capability of being updated to newer versions of Dolby Vision.
> https://www.dolby.com/us/en/categories/tv/dolby-vision-xbox-compatible.pdf


The internet disagrees with you.....

Below

this is Dolby's fault for allowing Sony to do this. Dolby set the standards and the requirements for DV certification, which required display devices to process all DV data. Apparently, Sony went to them and told them they couldn't meet this requirement and they needed the cert to be relaxed because they've already sold $Billions of DV-capable TVs -- a deal Dolby couldn't refuse. So, Dolby folded and said OK, let's do this. IOW, Dolby changed the rules in the middle of the game because their star player cried.

and here

Sony responds to Dolby Vision controversy - FlatpanelsHD

Bear in mind also... The Xbox didnt support this either out of the gate


----------



## sangs

Hey @TiVo_Ted, mind starting another thread so the SONY combatants that have overtaken this one can continue here, and those of us only interested in the reason you started this thread in the first place can get back on topic somewhere else?


----------



## buildersboy66

Transfer complete. TY Ted


----------



## dianebrat

sangs said:


> Hey @TiVo_Ted, mind starting another thread so the SONY combatants that have overtaken this one can continue here, and those of us only interested in the reason you started this thread in the first place can get back on topic somewhere else?


That's not the way TCF works, you can feel free to ignore the posters you don't want to listen to, TCF is the preeminent poster child for thread drift and our moderators are not as heavy handed as AVS moderators.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

I'm not going to hate on Sony or Dolby, but I can tell you that TiVo is going to support DV low latency with Edge in the future. I just don't have committed timing yet.


----------



## buildersboy66

By firmware update or modified EDGE?


----------



## TiVo_Ted

buildersboy66 said:


> By firmware update or modified EDGE?


Firmware update. Hardware is totally fine, and we have access to the new firmware now. We need to integrate, test and certify.


----------



## KevTech

TiVo_Ted said:


> Firmware update. Hardware is totally fine, and we have access to the new firmware now. We need to integrate, test and certify.


And after that is completed I will purchase Edge.


----------



## Pandimensional

TiVo_Ted said:


> Firmware update. Hardware is totally fine, and we have access to the new firmware now. We need to integrate, test and certify.


Ted, have you heard from any edge owners having TA issues? I have several bolts that my Cisco TA works with just fine, but I get a communication error if the TA is plugged either of the USB ports. The edge cannot 'connect' to the TA.

Thanks


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Pandimensional said:


> Ted, have you heard from any edge owners having TA issues? I have several bolts that my Cisco TA works with just fine, but I get a communication error if the TA is plugged either of the USB ports. The edge cannot 'connect' to the TA.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I should update my original post. We're investigating a TA problem right now. Our TA simulator works fine, but we've heard that some Cisco TA's in the field aren't working. Can you please send me your TSN via private message so that we can add it to the list of units we are tracking?


----------



## JoeKustra

For new people, a "private" message is a "conversation".


----------



## krkaufman

dianebrat said:


> That's not the way TCF works, you can feel free to ignore the posters you don't want to listen to, TCF is the preeminent poster child for thread drift and our moderators are not as heavy handed as AVS moderators.


Just because we suck doesn't mean that we couldn't suck a bit less, in just one thread, to facilitate Ted's being able to remain focused on posts directly related to EDGE issues, rather than having to wade through tangential discussions, increasing the odds of missed posts.


----------



## jsessler

compnurd said:


> The internet disagrees with you.....
> 
> Below
> 
> this is Dolby's fault for allowing Sony to do this. Dolby set the standards and the requirements for DV certification, which required display devices to process all DV data. Apparently, Sony went to them and told them they couldn't meet this requirement and they needed the cert to be relaxed because they've already sold $Billions of DV-capable TVs -- a deal Dolby couldn't refuse. So, Dolby folded and said OK, let's do this. IOW, Dolby changed the rules in the middle of the game because their star player cried.
> 
> and here
> 
> Sony responds to Dolby Vision controversy - FlatpanelsHD
> 
> Bear in mind also... The Xbox didnt support this either out of the gate


So you pick a report with - speculation - not fact. You then inject more speculation. Did you read the Dolby information I posted or is the guessing and speculation easier?

By the way, I hear TiVo didn't implement Dolby's profile 5 because the number 5, in Numerology, is all about an unwillingness to completely conform, and to have supported it would have meant conforming to Dolby's specs. The contradiction would have caused a black hole to form, ending everything.

What's great is that TiVo_Ted has confirmed that they will support Dolby's profile 5 (low latency), so I guess my speculation as to why it wasn't included must have been a bit off, or Sony sent Ted a new Master Series TV and a free PS4 Pro.


----------



## ovittocs

Pandimensional said:


> I am having a Tuning adapter issue. I have a Cisco TA that worked fine with two other Bolts but will not communicate with the EDGE. It does not matter which USB port its plugged into.


My buddy has exactly the same problem. Tuning Adapter not found on the EDGE with Cox Cable and a Motorola Tuning Adapter.

TiVo_Ted ?

Cox support and TiVo support could not solve.


----------



## GuysInCT

Edge arrived during the week, finally had a chance to set it up today. Flawless, all went very well. Just one minor problem: not able to get the remote to work nicely with the Denon (old TiVo remote worked fine with same Denon). The mute button - very tricky - click it once, sometimes Denon mutes, other times it mutes on then off instantly. Tried every code. Almost like it is too reactive.


----------



## KevTech

GuysInCT said:


> Edge arrived during the week, finally had a chance to set it up today. Flawless, all went very well. Just one minor problem: not able to get the remote to work nicely with the Denon (old TiVo remote worked fine with same Denon). The mute button - very tricky - click it once, sometimes Denon mutes, other times it mutes on then off instantly. Tried every code. Almost like it is too reactive.


What model was your other Tivo?

Just wondering if you had an older model that was IR only or the remote was in IR mode.

You can test by putting your remote in IR mode.

Press *TiVo *+* Red C* holding buttons down until light flashes 3 times for IR

Press *TiVo *+* Green D* holding buttons down until light flashes 3 times for RF


----------



## philslc

Got the Edge OTA installed and noticed it did not find all the channels that are available on my Bolt. Checking antenna signal strength shows Edge only about half what the Bolt shows. Both units are connected to the same outdoor Yagi antenna.
Looks like my new Edge is going back.


----------



## GuysInCT

KevTech said:


> What model was your other Tivo?


Original HD TiVo, very old.


> You can test by putting your remote in IR mode.


Thanks, wasn't aware of this, will try it out.


----------



## mishafp

This (hopefully) just a one-time bug. I turned on live TV and then tried to pause it, rewind it, and it didn't work. Tried it on multiple channels, same issue. Then I recorded the program, went to My Shows, pressed play, and then I could pause and do everything else. Went back to live TV, and all functionality was working just fine. Again, like I said, hopefully it is just a one-time bug, but putting out there in case someone else sees it.


----------



## JxxAxxY

Netflix sometimes starts playing with screen way off to the right. Meaning the middle of the picture would be on the right hand side of the tv. If I exit netflix and go back in to watch the same tv show. In this case Star Trek The Next Generation. It will play in the center like it should. This has happened when starting the show for the first time and also when the next episode plays. Both remedied by leaving Netflix and coming back in.


----------



## mattyro7878

seaninde said:


> Ok then I think I am ok as I use my Apple TV for all my streaming currently and they did do an update to work with the Sony Profile last year.
> 
> It would only be in the bedroom where I use my Tivo to stream I would not have it, but I rarely stream on that TV.
> 
> But it would be great if Tivo did a fix since they did advertised DV and the unit was so expensive, it should work for all newer TV's that support DV.


Doesn't your super duper Sony Master of the Universe tv have it's own apps? That would be your best source for quality picture and sound.


----------



## mattyro7878

jsessler said:


> You do understand that this is an issue that is being tracked with the EDGE? The EDGE should have supported the new profile out the gate as Dolby doesn't support the old profile for new applications. Perhaps the EDGE was started before that change, but it's still a significant issue to be monitored.
> 
> I have three Sony 4k TV's, so this issue is problematic for me, especially on the two newest master series units. I don't know that it would stop me from upgrading for the reasons I mentioned before (Apple TV 4k and built-in apps still looks stronger), but I'll certainly delay my upgrade until the EDGE supports Dolby's latest DV profile.
> 
> If you'd like to know more about Dolby Vision, profiles, and the such. Here is the latest profiles and levels document that's about a month old. https://www.dolby.com/us/en/technologies/dolby-vision/dolby-vision-profiles-levels_v1.3.2.pdf


If the EDGE has a Dolby vision logo, then Dolby labs certified it and that's that. The problem is either Dolby greed or Sony tech.


----------



## southerndoc

Many of my online transfers didn't work as intended. The Edge lists them as transferred, but when my wife was watching one of the transferred movies last night, it stopped at 12 minutes (the bar showed the entire 2 hours, screen went black). I had to connect to the Bolt as a remote DVR and watch from there.


----------



## krkaufman

geekmedic said:


> Many of my online transfers didn't work as intended. The Edge lists them as transferred, but when my wife was watching one of the transferred movies last night, it stopped at 12 minutes (the bar showed the entire 2 hours, screen went black). I had to connect to the Bolt as a remote DVR and watch from there.


Don't feel disadvantaged as an EDGE owner; I believe that's been an issue (bug!) many have had with transfers under TE4.


----------



## JoeKustra

Such as:

Transferred Shows Are Freezing

and the funny one:

TiVo is working on a fix for transferred shows that freeze while playing


----------



## krkaufman

JoeKustra said:


> the funny one:
> 
> TiVo is working on a fix for transferred shows that freeze while playing


Aug 30, 20*18* ... ouch. (This makes the new "feature" added in the interim that much more painful.)


----------



## JoeKustra

krkaufman said:


> Aug 30, 20*18* ... ouch. (This makes the new "feature" added in the interim that much more painful.)


Makes me wonder if release notes are a thing of the past. Current web page, Tivo Customer Support Community , is still showing 21.9.1.V14 even though its dates have changed.


----------



## shoek

apjames said:


> My last hurdle is the Spectrum Tuning Adapter, it just goes from Initializing to Disconnected to Fatal Error on the DVR diagnostics page.
> 
> Anyone else have a tuning adapter working with Edge? Does it matter which USB port it's connected to?


Same issue here on Spectrum with a Motorola CC and TA.


----------



## mschnebly

krkaufman said:


> Just because we suck doesn't mean that we couldn't suck a bit less, in just one thread, to facilitate Ted's being able to remain focused on posts directly related to EDGE issues, rather than having to wade through tangential discussions, increasing the odds of missed posts.


I say we have a poll on the amount of suckage acceptable on each thread.


----------



## snerd

mschnebly said:


> I say we have a poll on the amount of suckage acceptable on each thread.


And also the point where we switch modes: from suck to blow


----------



## Gary Warner

Anyone have a tuning adapter communicating with the Edge? No luck here since activation on Thursday. Also experiencing random HDMI video drop outs. All connections made from a working Bolt.


----------



## Thomas Wootten

I, unfortunately, have Spectrum. Through them I have a Cisco tuning adapter. I got the Edge and hooked it up. It did not work. They told me the Edge did not work with ANY TAs. Is that true or is it only Cisco? And, how do I get a non-Cisco TA? I got a line on a Motorola TA but can I even use it, it has to come from Spectrum right?


----------



## ovittocs

shoek said:


> Same issue here on Spectrum with a Motorola CC and TA.


Exactly the same except on Cox for my buddy.



Thomas Wootten said:


> I, unfortunately, have Spectrum. Through them I have a Cisco tuning adapter. I got the Edge and hooked it up. It did not work. They told me the Edge did not work with ANY TAs. Is that true or is it only Cisco? And, how do I get a non-Cisco TA? I got a line on a Motorola TA but can I even use it, it has to come from Spectrum right?


My friend had a Cox Cable Tech at his place this morning. Tested everything, multiple cablecards, multiple Motorola tuning adapters, but all is good on the Cox Cable side. Must be the EDGE! He's missing most of his premium channels.


----------



## lhvetinari

Thomas Wootten said:


> I, unfortunately, have Spectrum. Through them I have a Cisco tuning adapter. I got the Edge and hooked it up. It did not work. They told me the Edge did not work with ANY TAs. Is that true or is it only Cisco? And, how do I get a non-Cisco TA? I got a line on a Motorola TA but can I even use it, it has to come from Spectrum right?


This won't work - your TA must match the headend, Motorola TAs only work on Motorola systems, while Cisco TAs only work on Cisco/SA systems. If you were given a Cisco TA, you are on a Cisco/SA system, and must stick to Cisco TAs.


----------



## Pbarkey

I'm also getting some dropouts using Dolby Sound. I have a LG tv. If I change everything over to PCM, I'm fine.


----------



## bodosom

Well I wish I'd started here instead of spending a couple hours trying to get my TA working. On the plus side support knows about the problem so yay.

Regarding Sony compatible Dolby Vision. Nearly everything posted in this thread about it is wrong. But Sony is absolutely rude. While I don't have a Sony I own most of the devices that were updated to support unencapsulated Dolby Vision Profile 5 (which is not low-latency). The AppleTV 4K was updated a few days after the Sony OLED DoVi update shipped and the OPPO 203/5 was updated several months later. Since the ATV4K already used "typical" Profile 5 adding the unencapsulated variant was trivial. OPPO has to convert Profile 7 (UHD-BD) to Profile 5 (streaming) in the player. I believe the consensus is there remain some issues in the OPPO.

The good news is TiVo is almost certainly already using Profile 5 so the fix should be simple.


----------



## Thomas Wootten

Since I got one that doesn't play well with Cisco, should I exchange it or is it all of them?


----------



## tarheelblue32

Thomas Wootten said:


> Since I got one that doesn't play well with Cisco, should I exchange it or is it all of them?


It sounds like it's all of them. You're just going to have to wait and hope TiVo can figure it out with a software update soon.


----------



## Sparky1234

LOL.


mschnebly said:


> I say we have a poll on the amount of suckage acceptable on each thread.


----------



## Thomas Wootten

Someone just said their cable companies tech support said that the Edge for Cable does not need a tuning adapter. Is that true?


----------



## PTVMan

Thomas Wootten said:


> Someone just said their cable companies tech support said that the Edge for Cable does not need a tuning adapter. Is that true?


It was me. Spectrum tech support told me the Edge does not need a TA. However, I doubt that's actually true.


----------



## Jeff Thompson

PTVMan said:


> It was me. Spectrum tech support told me the Edge does not need a TA. However, I doubt that's actually true.


Spectrum in my area uses Switched Digital Video, which requires a tuning adapter (TA) to tune to those channels. Unless the Edge has a built-in TA, which it does not, then you'll need a working external TA. Not surprised that Spectrum technical support doesn't know this.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Thomas Wootten said:


> Someone just said their cable companies tech support said that the Edge for Cable does not need a tuning adapter. Is that true?


It's only true if you don't want to be able to receive any SDV channels.


----------



## Thomas Wootten

Jeff Thompson said:


> Spectrum in my area uses Switched Digital Video, which requires a tuning adapter (TA) to tune to those channels. Unless the Edge has a built-in TA, which it does not, then you'll need a working external TA. Not surprised that Spectrum technical support doesn't know this.


Yeah I figured as much. Just hoping they DID have a built-in TA. One less piece of shoddy equipment from the cable company that they did not understand...


----------



## droobie

TA issues with my MTR700 Motorola TA (constantly initializes and then not Connected). TA worked fine with the Roamio Plus. Provider is Spectrum. 

Also, Vewd App Store tells me my device isn't supported. 

OS appears to be the latest (I did a call and it didn't increment). Also tried rebooting the box. 

Like others, I was forced to buy a service plan even though I was upgrading. When I called Tivo, they, too, made me buy a service plan. I'll have to remember to call to move the rest of my annual over from the Roamio Plus.

EDIT: Also PM'd Tivo_Ted for tracking purposes. Looks like I'm not the only Moto TA person with the issue among the sea of Cisco/SA ones with it.


----------



## mattyro7878

I've had TA'S most of my life. I moved 16 months ago into an Xfinity area and was shocked that no TA was needed. I am stating something positive in regards to Comcast!!!


----------



## lhvetinari

mattyro7878 said:


> I've had TA'S most of my life. I moved 16 months ago into an Xfinity area and was shocked that no TA was needed. I am stating something positive in regards to Comcast!!!


Six of one, half a dozen of the other - in lieu of pursuing SDV, Comcast instead just downconverts most HD channels to 720p MPEG-4 to save bandwidth . So, no tuning adapter BS but at the expense of picture quality.


----------



## TerryT

I also have Spectrum and a Cisco tuning adapter. Edge just will not communicate to the TA and complains about a communciations error anytime you connect the USB cable between the Edge and the TA. I talked with TiVo technical support yesterday morning. They told me that have several reports of this issue and are working to find a fix. Hope this doesn't take too long since I can't receive any SDV channels at all.


----------



## KevTech

TiVo_Ted said:


> We received a USB driver update this evening and initial tests look good. We will test with internal users over the weekend and hopefully have a software patch available early next week. I'm really sorry for the inconvenience you all have experienced here.


----------



## Gregg G

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, I should update my original post. We're investigating a TA problem right now. Our TA simulator works fine, but we've heard that some Cisco TA's in the field aren't working. Can you please send me your TSN via private message so that we can add it to the list of units we are tracking?


My tuning adapter on my new Edge is not working. It a Cisco with Spectrum


----------



## tarheelblue32

lhvetinari said:


> Six of one, half a dozen of the other - in lieu of pursuing SDV, Comcast instead just downconverts most HD channels to 720p MPEG-4 to save bandwidth . So, no tuning adapter BS but at the expense of picture quality.


And Comcast will probably be shifting over some channels to IP delivery sooner or later, so you won't be able to view or record them at all on a TiVo. At least with SDV/Tuning Adapters, a TiVo can still tune and record those channels.


----------



## mattyro7878

If I have lost any channels they are nothing I watch. Xfinity in southern Connecticut. They also just bumped my internet speed from 150 to 200 Mbps. I'm sure it is part of some scheme to raise prices.


----------



## chiguy50

mattyro7878 said:


> If I have lost any channels they are nothing I watch. Xfinity in southern Connecticut. They also just bumped my internet speed from 150 to 200 Mbps. I'm sure it is part of some scheme to raise prices.


Comcast has been periodically raising the speed on their various tiers of HSI service for years (e.g., Performance has gone from 25Mbps to 60 and now to 100 in relatively short order). I do not believe that this development is directly connected to price increases but rather reflects the gradual upgrading of their (fiber-deep) system and an attempt to gain an advantage over their competitors while mollifying the customer base. Price increases are largely a separate matter, although the extensive system upgrades are expensive and have to be paid for somehow.


----------



## Pandimensional

Gregg G said:


> My tuning adapter on my new Edge is not working. It a Cisco with Spectrum


----------



## Pandimensional

I posted last week concerning a Cisco TA with Spectrum. The TIVO would no communicate with the TA therefore no channel tuning. Overnight, I received a TIVO update. This update appears to have fixed the TA issue. TIVO recognizes the TA and channels are tuning. I'll update if it changes.


----------



## AMS

Any way to get this update sent to one’s TiVo unit? I’m on Spectrum using a Motorola MTR-700 TA.


----------



## tarheelblue32

AMS said:


> Any way to get this update sent to one's TiVo unit? I'm on Spectrum using a Motorola MTR-700 TA.


Based on everything that TiVo_Ted has said, you should get the software update fix automatically sometime next week.


----------



## compnurd

AMS said:


> Any way to get this update sent to one's TiVo unit? I'm on Spectrum using a Motorola MTR-700 TA.


If the software is out there you may be able to force a couple of connections to get it


----------



## KevTech

I think this weekend just a few are receiving the update as a test and if all goes well if will be rolled out to all.



TiVo_Ted said:


> We have tested a fix for this issue internally and will be updating a few boxes over the weekend. We have identified several customers with both Motorola and Cisco tuning adapters. If things go well over the weekend, we should be able to update everyone early next week. It turns out the fix was literally one line of code in a kernel level driver. You can't even make that up. Lack of sufficient testing is clearly on us.


----------



## JxxAxxY

TV sound issue using Arc.

Most of the time it works but once in a while it doesn't.

This is my Test Setup.

1) Edge hooked up on HDMI 1 to TV
2) HDMI 2 to AV Receiver

If I turn on LG OLED tv
It is defaulting to hdmi 1 (aka Tivo Edge)

Sound starts playing from TV
Then
Stereo auto turns on with CEC

Once the stereo gets to the on stage.
Sound tries to transfer from TV to the Stereo.
Sound doesn't come from the Tivo Edge (Sometimes).

Changing HDMI inputs via TV and Stereo doesn't fix the issue going back to Tivo Edge, even though other devices play sound.
(Bolt is still hooked up HDMI port on Stereo plays sounds from menu)

I actually have to turn the Stereo off.
Sound returns to the TV.
Turn the Stereo back on and sometimes the Tivo Edge sound will play normal through the stereo.
Sometimes it will play for a few seconds then stop playing sounds.

I know the way I have the Tivo Edge hooked up isn't the standard way to setup when having a stereo system.
I plan on hooking the Tivo Edge directly to the stereo inputs instead of using hdmi 1 directly from the tv which is how I have my Bolt hooked up.


----------



## mattyro7878

Yes. I would connect the EDGE to an input on your receiver then the HDMI out to the TV. The ARC input on your TV.


----------



## AMS

Anyone else having issues with the ratings (thumbs up/down) not being registered when pressed? I’m still waiting for the TA fix, but on regular/non-premium channels, I can’t actually rate anything. I’m trying to manually “re-do” some preferences while waiting for the fix, but is there something I’m missing here? Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra

AMS said:


> Anyone else having issues with the ratings (thumbs up/down) not being registered when pressed? I'm still waiting for the TA fix, but on regular/non-premium channels, I can't actually rate anything. I'm trying to manually "re-do" some preferences while waiting for the fix, but is there something I'm missing here? Thanks!


See Has the thumbs up/thumbs down option been gone for a while, or is it recent?:


----------



## ShervinF

seaninde said:


> _the2. While Edge does support Dolby Vision, we have identified an incompatibility with Sony televisions which only support Dolby Vision "Low Latency". It is not yet clear to me whether this can be fixed with a Sony firmware update, or whether we will need to qualify DV Low Latency on Edge._
> 
> Wow this is super disappointing. I have 2 Sony OLED A9G TV's 55" and 77" that represent close to $10,000 in hardware and you want Sony to fix your issue? I never do Sony updates as they are usually problematic and have been known in the past to brick TV's. Plus it takes Sony sometimes a year to even get a fix out for something. Their Master TV's are incredible, their software not so much.
> Tivo needs to fix their device on this. This high cost for Edge for these features and then they can't be used is not a good thing.
> When will there be an answer on this?


This is definitely not something that Sony will Fix. Sony only supports DV "Low Latency". So all the processing has to happen on the player, not the TV. Tivo will have to add the feature. Oppo and Apple both did this to support it, as do Sony UHD players.

I'm really bummed about this, as one of the main reasons I bought this device, was that it looked like one of the only devices that can stream both Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos, with bitstream for streaming services.


----------



## ShervinF

compnurd said:


> This is Sony's issue. They have caused a crapload of problems for everyone
> I still dont think the XBOX One X supports DV for Sony because of this issue. I know a boatload of 4K Blu Ray Players dont


With the exception of OPPO, almost no older player supports the DV Low Latency profile. I was under the impression that devices will not get certified by Dolby, as DV players, unless they support the DV Low Latency. Most new players, do support the DV Low Latency.

I really do hope that Tivo will support it.


----------



## ShervinF

jsessler said:


> There are other sets that you could run into problems with as well. Older LG, Vizio, TCL and other sets can't be updated to support the new DV profile, so if EDGE implements and moves to the low-latency profile, it may break edge DV support on these older sets. When MS implemented DV on the XBOX ONE, it only worked with TV's that supported the low latency profile.
> 
> If your DV-capable set is 2017 or older, it's unlikely there is support for low-latency. If you have a 2018 and newer, then you are good to go as they all implement Dolby's new profile.
> 
> Please don't blame Sony. Dolby has been changing the DV profile and Sony implemented the latest version in their TVs at the time. The old profile isn't allowed for new applications, meaning Sony can't implement the old profile, and the edge should probably have implemented only the new low-latency profile.


IF Edge starts supporting Low Latency, it will still support the older profiles.


----------



## MHeuschkel

Did anyone get the update?


----------



## ShervinF

dianebrat said:


> If it's not about Sony then why is Sony the only manufacturer that went this way? if it were, say, 50% of TV manufacturers I'd say there's merit, but it's not, it's Sony, and then more Sony, other manufacturers were not as short sighted.


There are two big TV manufacturers in the world, Sony and Samsung:d Sony is supporting DV, and Samsung is not, they decided to go their own route with HDR10+. Considering they (Sony) also has a big stake in the Movie industry, I would say they are probably the one leading the ship. Also Sony, the reason the Low Latency profile showed up, was because Dolby needed support from a major manufacturer, and sony signed on. The older sony TV's that had HDR, weren't designed with a hardware decoder, like the Cheaper TVs. They are using their built in processor to decode the DV. So in this case, Sony did its consumers a favor by adding DV to its TVs, and a huge benefit to Dolby. Their Z9D, was probably the best LED based LCD screen when it came out. So I'm personally glad that Dolby saw the reason to support it, as did Apple and Oppo. And Dolby had to do this, otherwise DV would probably die.


----------



## ShervinF

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm not going to hate on Sony or Dolby, but I can tell you that TiVo is going to support DV low latency with Edge in the future. I just don't have committed timing yet.


That's great new Ted. Thanks for the update. Let me know if you need a beta tester.


----------



## compnurd

ShervinF said:


> There are two big TV manufacturers in the world, Sony and Samsung:d Sony is supporting DV, and Samsung is not, they decided to go their own route with HDR10+. Considering they (Sony) also has a big stake in the Movie industry, I would say they are probably the one leading the ship. Also Sony, the reason the Low Latency profile showed up, was because Dolby needed support from a major manufacturer, and sony signed on. The older sony TV's that had HDR, weren't designed with a hardware decoder, like the Cheaper TVs. They are using their built in processor to decode the DV. So in this case, Sony did its consumers a favor by adding DV to its TVs, and a huge benefit to Dolby. Their Z9D, was probably the best LED based LCD screen when it came out. So I'm personally glad that Dolby saw the reason to support it, as did Apple and Oppo. And Dolby had to do this, otherwise DV would probably die.


And that is not the way others see it

it wasn't Sony doing anyone a favor. It was being cheap and got Dolby to do this on there underpowered TV's.


----------



## buildersboy66

I love my VIZIO's


----------



## shoek

shoek said:


> Same issue here on Spectrum with a Motorola CC and TA.


I can confirm that the new update fixes the problem with my Tuning Adapter!
Very happy with how fast TiVo reacted to the issue.


----------



## Kokushibyou

MHeuschkel said:


> Did anyone get the update?


Also wondering about this. I know one person said they got it over the weekend but wondering when the update will roll out to more boxes, kind of frustrated paying for an expensive box and service as an upgrade for a gift for my wife but getting a headache instead with most of our favorite channels not working.


----------



## Kokushibyou

shoek said:


> I can confirm that the new update fixes the problem with my Tuning Adapter!
> Very happy with how fast TiVo reacted to the issue.


Good timing on this, did they notify you in any way (email or call or anything else) that they sent the update or how did you find out? Also was it during the day or overnight?


----------



## droobie

Update worked fine for me as well with the Moto MTR700 on Spectrum. I msg'd Tivo Ted my TSN and got it Friday or Saturday (can't remember). I assume it'll be going 'wide' soon but could be wrong.


----------



## AMS

Same here...also Motorola MTR700 on Spectrum and now fixed. Well done and many thanks!


----------



## techpro2004

No reason to expect it but I am hoping that it will also contain fixes for tivo2go. I keep running service connections but no update, I have the same software version number as before. How do I get it? thanks.


----------



## shoek

Kokushibyou said:


> Good timing on this, did they notify you in any way (email or call or anything else) that they sent the update or how did you find out? Also was it during the day or overnight?


Yes, I PM'd Tivo_Ted with my TSN and he communicated with me that there was a new version and he was adding my box to the list of get the version. I forced a connection to get it once I was told it was ready via PM.


----------



## cuibap0

ShervinF said:


> This is definitely not something that Sony will Fix. Sony only supports DV "Low Latency". So all the processing has to happen on the player, not the TV. Tivo will have to add the feature. Oppo and Apple both did this to support it, as do Sony UHD players.
> 
> I'm really bummed about this, as one of the main reasons I bought this device, was that it looked like one of the only devices that can stream both Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos, with bitstream for streaming services.


If you buy the new ShieldTV, it can do both Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos now

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## techpro2004

I just PM'ed him. Thanks


----------



## CIR-Engineering

cuibap0 said:


> If you buy the new ShieldTV, it can do both Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Do you have a source on DV with the new shield. All I can find is that Amazon leaked the product for preorder and then took it down. Anything firm?

Thanks
craigr


----------



## cuibap0

CIR-Engineering said:


> Do you have a source on DV with the new shield. All I can find is that Amazon leaked the product for preorder and then took it down. Anything firm?
> 
> Thanks
> craigr


You can find ton of articles online talking about it. From what I read, the device is to be released end of the month.

Nvidia Shield TV Pro leaked on Amazon with Dolby Vision and even faster performance

Newegg leaks Nvidia's brand-new Shield TV streaming... tube

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Kurtz

New to cable (Spectrum). Oct 17th I tried to install an Edge. It wouldn't recognize the tuning adapter. Spectrum tech tried THREE different ones (all Motorolas) . Call T and they immediately shipped a replacement Edge. As you know, this didn't work either. I then saw the problem on this forum so I called T back. They acknowledged the problem and put me "on a priority list:. Fast forward 1 week... called them back "No, there is no fix released yet". I referred them to Ted from this forum... meant nothing to them. ALL THE PEOPLE I'VE DEALT WITH ON THE PHONE HAVE BEEN VERY NICE AND POLITE... no problems with the people. However, I told the "service manager" that T had 5 more days and then I'm returning all the equipment and never thinking T again.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jay Kurtz said:


> New to cable (Spectrum). Oct 17th I tried to install an Edge. It wouldn't recognize the tuning adapter. Spectrum tech tried THREE different ones (all Motorolas) . Call T and they immediately shipped a replacement Edge. As you know, this didn't work either. I then saw the problem on this forum so I called T back. They acknowledged the problem and put me "on a priority list:. Fast forward 1 week... called them back "No, there is no fix released yet". I referred them to Ted from this forum... meant nothing to them. ALL THE PEOPLE I'VE DEALT WITH ON THE PHONE HAVE BEEN VERY NICE AND POLITE... no problems with the people. However, I told the "service manager" that T had 5 more days and then I'm returning all the equipment and never thinking T again.


did you message ted with your tsn?


----------



## jjordanjoseph

I can’t get my remote to switch to rf Brand new edge. Also do not have success with my tuning adapter. Spectrum.


----------



## droobie

jjordanjoseph said:


> I can't get my remote to switch to rf Brand new edge. Also do not have success with my tuning adapter. Spectrum.


Contact Tivo_Ted about getting the Tuning Adapter fix, provide your TSN. I have Spectrum too and I'm fine now.

As for your remote switching to RF, I had to try pairing it a few times but I had the same issue, then it finally worked. 
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions


----------



## Tim Powell

For remotes to pair, I had one edge and two mini voxes in the same house. I had to power off the both voxes for the edge remote to pair. Then I powered on the voxes one at a a time and did a pairing, now I have all 3 paired.


----------



## Jay Kurtz

NorthAlabama said:


> did you message ted with your tsn?


HELP PLEASE. I contacted Ted and he released the beta fix and I stumbled through getting it install. My Edge still says "no turning adapter". I'm new to Tivo w/cable. I tried "delete everyting and start over". I've unplugged and replugged the T adapter and the Edge. The T adapter (motorola) has a solid yellow light. How do I get it working?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jay Kurtz said:


> HELP PLEASE. I contacted Ted and he released the beta fix and I stumbled through getting it install. My Edge still says "no turning adapter". I'm new to Tivo w/cable. I tried "delete everyting and start over". I've unplugged and replugged the T adapter and the Edge. The T adapter (motorola) has a solid yellow light. How do I get it working?


now that you've installed the update, since other users have confirmed it's a fix, combined with your reporting the yellow light on the ta, i'm thinking it's now a spectrum issue, so you need to start over with spectrum (i know, sorry!).

unfortunately, i have zero experience with ta's on comcast, so i'm at the end of my rope as far as being able to offer help - try asking in this thread:
Just Ordered Edge and Spectrum Service - And Tuning Adapters Don't Work!?!​


----------



## jjordanjoseph

Ted hooked me up. I’m getting my channels and no error.


----------



## jjordanjoseph

Jay Kurtz said:


> HELP PLEASE. I contacted Ted and he released the beta fix and I stumbled through getting it install. My Edge still says "no turning adapter". I'm new to Tivo w/cable. I tried "delete everyting and start over". I've unplugged and replugged the T adapter and the Edge. The T adapter (motorola) has a solid yellow light. How do I get it working?


You have a usb cable from tuning adapter to tivo?


----------



## Jay Kurtz

Yes. I called Spectrum and they "moved" the cable CARD activation to Edge no. 2. I have PMed Ted a couple of times now, hoping to try Edge no.1 after the fix is installed on it. I suspect Edge no. 2 has a problem beyond the software. If all this fails, I'll try a Spectrum Tech person (with a fix-installed Edge). Boy, this is frustrating.


----------



## jjordanjoseph

Jay Kurtz said:


> Yes. I called Spectrum and they "moved" the cable CARD activation to Edge no. 2. I have PMed Ted a couple of times now, hoping to try Edge no.1 after the fix is installed on it. I suspect Edge no. 2 has a problem beyond the software. If all this fails, I'll try a Spectrum Tech person (with a fix-installed Edge). Boy, this is frustrating.


I have a coac cable from wall to tuning adapter. The tuning to tivo is both a coax and usb. You'd need the new fixed software and then call charter and they need to enter - card number, data number and host number. If you don't do all of these things you'll get nada.i think you can eliminate the tivo as the problem by just hooking the coax directly. If you get some programs then you know it's just provisioning.
I realize none of this may be helpful.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Updated OP to state:

"We have now (10/29) deployed a software update, version 21.9.2.1.*v8*-USM-12, that contains a kernel update that fixes the USB communication issue with external Tuning Adapters."


----------



## ovittocs

^^^^
Is there a list of updates in this new firmware?


----------



## JxxAxxY

Most likely just the kernel fix due to it being the biggest issue with the release.


----------



## JoeKustra

Does the EDGE really have one more digit in its software version?


----------



## Radiolarian

A Spectrum technician is scheduled to come to my house on Thursday to remove the cable card and tuning adapter from my recently deceased Bolt and install them in a new Edge that is still in the box. As a part of the initial setup process will the Edge automatically download and install the software update that will allow the tuning adapter to work with the Edge? Will a manual update be necessary after the initial setup is complete?


----------



## droobie

Radiolarian said:


> A Spectrum technician is scheduled to come to my house on Thursday to remove the cable card and tuning adapter from my recently deceased Bolt and install them in a new Edge that is still in the box. As a part of the initial setup process will the Edge automatically download and install the software update that will allow the tuning adapter to work with the Edge? Will a manual update be necessary after the initial setup is complete?


Usually an update would be done during the initial download during your initial setup (when it downloads the first guide data, etc.). Your tuning adapter may not actually work until you reboot after that process, but a tuning adapter isn't required to get through initial setup. Once the update is installed and the box is rebooted, it should 'just work' as long as the TA is attached by USB and connected with the network (in the case of my Motorola MTR700, that means a steady yellow ON light).

That is my experience anyway. The update and the initial download will take some time to finish.


----------



## JoeKustra

Radiolarian said:


> A Spectrum technician is scheduled to come to my house on Thursday to remove the cable card and tuning adapter from my recently deceased Bolt and install them in a new Edge that is still in the box. As a part of the initial setup process will the Edge automatically download and install the software update that will allow the tuning adapter to work with the Edge? Will a manual update be necessary after the initial setup is complete?


To save time, you could add the Edge to your network and go through Guided Setup. When asked about the cable card, just select "Install Later". Then you will get the software updates (if needed) and all guide data. Power off. When you install the cable card and power on there should be a message that the card is found.


----------



## cuibap0

My current TiVo box doesn't have the tuning adapter. What does the tuning adapter do? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## droobie

cuibap0 said:


> My current TiVo box doesn't have the tuning adapter. What does the tuning adapter do?


For some people with specific cable carriers (Spectrum pretty much uses them everywhere), they use a technology called Switched Digital Video. SDV allows them to have a limited amount of TV stations 'broadcast' on the cable line, and then the Tuning adapter (which is built into cable company boxes, but a separate box for things like Tivos) to request a channel that isn't already being broadcast on the cable network.

They do this because then they don't need a ton of channel slots taken up on the wire for TV channels that few people watch and can, instead, use it for Internet service. Also, they can provide more channels (different languages/countries programming, etc.).

For instance, Fox News is on our regular service, so the cablecard alone will work. However, Fox Business is a lesser viewed channel, so you need the Tuning adapter so it can 'request' the channel be available on the network for your viewing.

A TA is usually provided when you request a cablecard, if one is required for your network. It plugs into the back of the Tivo via USB and has a connection to the cable line.


----------



## JoeKustra

Link to what a TA does:

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## cuibap0

droobie said:


> For some people with specific cable carriers (Spectrum pretty much uses them everywhere), they use a technology called Switched Digital Video. SDV allows them to have a limited amount of TV stations 'broadcast' on the cable line, and then the Tuning adapter (which is built into cable company boxes, but a separate box for things like Tivos) to request a channel that isn't already being broadcast on the cable network.
> 
> They do this because then they don't need a ton of channel slots taken up on the wire for TV channels that few people watch and can, instead, use it for Internet service. Also, they can provide more channels (different languages/countries programming, etc.).
> 
> For instance, Fox News is on our regular service, so the cablecard alone will work. However, Fox Business is a lesser viewed channel, so you need the Tuning adapter so it can 'request' the channel be available on the network for your viewing.
> 
> A TA is usually provided when you request a cablecard, if one is required for your network. It plugs into the back of the Tivo via USB and has a connection to the cable line.


Thanks. My TiVo provided by my cable company (EnTouch). I'm planning to buy the Edge and get the cablecard from them. Don't know if I need the TA.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## droobie

cuibap0 said:


> Thanks. My TiVo provided by my cable company (EnTouch). I'm planning to buy the Edge and get the cablecard from them. Don't know if I need the TA.


Worst case give them a call. There could be some situations where a TA isn't needed for a specific plan or something, but from what I've seen, if a cablecard is needed and the market does SDV, a TA will also be needed, which they'll also provide. You can't buy your own TA or Cablecard.

There is the catch that, oftentimes the cable provider has no idea about Cablecards or TAs or Tivos. But hopefully you'll do better than some of us have done with Spectrum when having these discussions..


----------



## DwayneM

online.tivo.com does not work when trying to view TiVo content on my windows 10 machine with FireFox or Chrome. (Machine is on the same LAN as my TiVo). Just get a spinning circle. However, the home page does appear correctly. The guide appears correctly. My Shows appears correctly. Just cannot view content.


----------



## JoeKustra

DwayneM said:


> online.tivo.com does not work when trying to view TiVo content on my windows 10 machine with FireFox or Chrome. (Machine is on the same LAN as my TiVo). Just get a spinning circle. However, the home page does appear correctly. The guide appears correctly. My Shows appears correctly. Just cannot view content.


I just tried with my Win 10, TE3, Roamio and Chrome. Still works. Doesn't work with Edge. Hope somebody has your h/w to test. Might be a new bug.


----------



## Jon Breazile

Thanks for starting the thread Ted. 

I'm seeing four issues with my Edge:

1) The skip forward button (above the thumbs-up) occasionally skips to the end of the recording. This happened multiple times while watching a football game skipping through commercials. Very annoying, and you need to fast forward back to the spot where you were watching. The Bolt does this too, but not as often as what I see on the Edge. I'm doing just a short press of the button, or multiple short presses. 
2) Skipping forward (same button as #1) sometime loses the video signal. I can see things in the image go to a purple tint for a fraction of a second, and then the screen goes black. It takes ~5 seconds for the image to come back. My Bolt does not do this.
3) I tried pytivo after reading through the thread, and it crashes the Edge. As soon as you click a show to download the Edge will reboot. My Bolt has no problem with this. I understand it is unsupported, but it appears to expose a crashing issue with the Edge.
4) Sometimes Netflix videos (from the app) have a scaling problem. They play normally and then it looks like the zoom in 4X, so you can only see the top left part of the screen. You need to back out of the video, and then go back into it again before it displays correctly. Not an issue with the Bolt in my setup.

My setup is:
Xfinity cable
Edge
Onkyo TX-RZ920 receiver
Sony XBR-77A9G TV

I have another setup that I can use if I need to swap things around
Bolt+
Onkyo TX-RZ720 receiver
Sony XBR-65A1E TV


----------



## Wigohwt

Jon Breazile said:


> The skip forward button (above the thumbs-up) occasionally skips to the end of the recording. This happened multiple times while watching a football game skipping through commercials. Very annoying, and you need to fast forward back to the spot where you were watching.


Not that it solves your problem, but you can use the channel up and down to go forward and back to the skip points. I don't have an Edge, but it should work.


----------



## Jon Breazile

Sometimes the volume goes really high after using the skip button. Watching Monday night football, and it has done it 4 times in the first half of the game. It seems to last until the next time I use the skip button (next time it happens I’ll avoid skipping). I skipped back a few times to rewatch the loud plays, but it was quiet. I think it is an issue with the Edge, it is not in the broadcast because the plays were at normal volume when I watched them again.


----------



## Jon Breazile

The volume issue happened a few more times. I don’t think the skip forward causes it, but it cured it. I found that the volume increase happens after the football program returns from a commercial. The increased volume remains until I skip forward. I backed up a few times and found the volume increase always happens after commercial, and goes away after a skip. I skipped forward just before the commercial finished, and there was no volume increase.


----------



## KevTech

Perhaps try autoskip instead of manual.


----------



## Jon Breazile

I’m reporting bugs. 

Auto skip is enabled, but I have not had a program yet where it works.


----------



## JxxAxxY

I can't remember if I reported this issue. But sometimes fast forwarding a recording and when hitting the button to go to x2 or x3 will cause a freeze, then black screen, then TIVO will restart. Its probably happened 6 or 7 times since I have had it.


----------



## buildersboy66

I see the long list of issues getting zero attention. Guide data still sucks, old shows marked new. Or no data for a show at all, just description of the show without substance. Hulu where's that? People at TiVo need a new job! Get some people who know what they are doing.


----------



## Fugacity

Netlfix doesn't start for me if I have HDR set to auto, i have to turn it off. I have a Vizio M-558 G1, it will do dolby vision in netflix through the built in TV app, I have only seen the Edge use HDR10 with it, but I have only used amazon prime and tivo+ on the apps so far. My guess is that its a dolby vision issue in some way since netflix normally detects it properly.


----------



## Stephen Miller

After a few days with Tivo Edge I am underwhelmed.

The inability of kmttg to work with it has been mentioned.

My biggest complaint is the "Search" function which is totally FUBAR; "Random Sort" would be more appropriate.

Specifically, there seems to be no obvious method to limit searches. For example, if I am trying to scan available movies and enter the letter "a" it retrieves hundreds of programs, most unrelated to what I am looking for. Even worse, it's not in alphabetical order, and retrieves anything with the letter "a" anywhere in the title. What used to take 15-20 minutes on my Tivo Series 3 now requires a week.

STOP FIXING WHAT ISN'T BROKEN!!


----------



## Stephen Miller

In my previous rant, I forgot to mention: Once I select a program to record or bookmark, I have to return to the beginning in "Search" and try to find where I left off. FUBAR! FUBAR! FUBAR!


----------



## jlww68

TiVo_Ted said:


> Creating a thread to track known issues we are tracking with TiVo Edge, as well as capture new issues that customers may discover.
> 
> I'd like to hear from early Edge customers what issues they are seeing, and hopefully help people who are thinking about purchasing Edge understand how it performs.
> 
> Please do not use this thread to criticize the industrial design, request new features, etc.
> 
> We started shipping Edge for Cable products to customers yesterday, and will have cleared our order backlog by the end of today. We should have also shipped all Edge for Antenna (US & Canada) by the end of today as well.
> 
> Here is a short list of issues we are tracking:
> 1. Vudu application is not yet supported. We believe this could take 30-45 days to complete. All other applications from BOLT and MINI VOX carry over unchanged.
> 2. While Edge does support Dolby Vision, we have identified an incompatibility with Sony televisions which only support Dolby Vision "Low Latency". It is not yet clear to me whether this can be fixed with a Sony firmware update, or whether we will need to qualify DV Low Latency on Edge.
> 3. Video transfers from TiVo Online. We have identified an issue where trying to transfer large quantities of programs can fail, either due to transfer issues or capacity concerns on the destination device. For this one we have a work-around - please transfer 5-10 shows at a time vs. large bulk transfers.
> 4. TiVo-to-Go transfers from Edge to a PC are not working. We are still investigating what may be happening here, but TTG is not technically a supported feature so I'm not sure when/if there will be a fix for this one.
> 5. We have now (10/29) deployed a software update, version 21.9.2.1.*v8*-USM-12, that contains a kernel update that fixes the USB communication issue with external Tuning Adapters.
> 
> I'm sure there are more issues, but these are top-of-mind right now.


----------



## jlww68

Any known fixes for HDCP2.2 error message on Edge for cable? This is my second Edge. Called Tivo support on first Edge and was told it was a bad HDMI port. The replacement Edge doing same thing. Have changed out HDMI cables, bypassed AVR, connected directly to TV, Panasonic 65VT50 plasma, which is HDCP 2.2 compliant, rebooted Edge, I get 35-40 seconds of video after reboot then I get The HDCP error message but, still have audio. Have unplugged tv. Any ideas. Have had a Tivo Bolt+ 3TB for two years without any issues. Software issue? Thanks Jim M.


----------



## cherry ghost

jlww68 said:


> Any known fixes for HDCP2.2 error message on Edge for cable? This is my second Edge. Called Tivo support on first Edge and was told it was a bad HDMI port. The replacement Edge doing same thing. Have changed out HDMI cables, bypassed AVR, connected directly to TV, Panasonic 65VT50 plasma, which is HDCP 2.2 compliant, rebooted Edge, I get 35-40 seconds of video after reboot then I get The HDCP error message but, still have audio. Have unplugged tv. Any ideas. Have had a Tivo Bolt+ 3TB for two years without any issues. Software issue? Thanks Jim M.


Have you tried connecting directly to a different TV?


----------



## Tuday

My biggest issue with my new Edge Atenna is that my Mini's (i have 2 original mini's and one VOX mini) have a horrible time using the tuner. The tuner always works on the Edge but if i try to tune to channels on the mini's i constantly get V53 errors.


----------



## bleeman

JoeKustra said:


> I just tried with my Win 10, TE3, Roamio and Chrome. Still works. Doesn't work with Edge. Hope somebody has your h/w to test. Might be a new bug.


You can use Edge as well if you download the Beta release that is based on the Chromium engine. I've always preferred Edge over the other browsers and the new Chromium version works very well. Sites think they are "talking" to Chrome. I just brought my new Edge online 2 days ago and have been using the online.tivo.com site to transfer my recordings from my Bolt. I've found doing them one at a time I haven't run into any of the freezing issues reported here.


----------



## BillyClyde

@TiVo_Ted, so what's the latest on the Sony LLDV DolbyVision support for the Edge for Cable?

I'm on the phone with them now and they're offering me a good deal (for me anyway). They said there's a 30 day money back guarantee and what I can guarantee is that I'll be using that return option without question if support for the Sony LLDV mode isn't there before the end of this 30 day period! It's the *only* reason I would be upgrading to the Edge from my Lifetime Roamio, which I'll list for sale if this happens.


----------



## JoeKustra

BillyClyde said:


> @TiVo_Ted, so what's the latest on the Sony LLDV DolbyVision support for the Edge for cable?


@TiVo_Ted hasn't been here since 11/15.


----------



## dianebrat

BillyClyde said:


> @TiVo_Ted, so what's the latest on the Sony LLDV DolbyVision support for the Edge for Cable?
> 
> I'm on the phone with them now and they're offering me a good deal (for me anyway). They said there's a 30 day money back guarantee and what I can guarantee is that I'll be using that return option without question if support for the Sony LLDV mode isn't there before the end of this 30 day period! It's the *only* reason I would be upgrading to the Edge from my Lifetime Roamio, which I'll list for sale if this happens.


If I were a betting kinda gal, I would not bet on this, if there's one thing Tivo isn't known for it's speed.
As owners of the original OLED S3 can attest in regards to CableCARDs, one should not buy unless the feature you want is already implemented, there will be other sales.


----------



## ShervinF

Ted said it won't be here till early 2020


----------



## Mikeguy

ShervinF said:


> Ted said it won't be here till early 2020


So, in 4 weeks?


----------



## BillyClyde

Thanks for the responses everyone! I’ll hold off as long as I can, but it’s going to be tough since I have to appease the nicer, prettier half of this equation!


----------



## cuibap0

BillyClyde said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone! I'll hold off as long as I can, but it's going to be tough since I have to appease the nicer, prettier half of this equation!


Yep me too. Won't buy it until it supports Sony Dolby Vision.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Borzorp

I'm still having Tuning Adapter problems.
I've never needed a tuning adapter when I lived in a Xfinity/Comcast area, but now I'm living in a Spectrum/Charter area and need the adapter. So this is all new to me...

The adapter is having a couple of problems.
1, Not being able to tune in many channels (v52 error message.)
2, Lack of 6-tuner support (only 4 tuners support.)

I have a new TiVo Edge (getting it and not being double-charged for it was a hellish nightmare, but that's a story for another day...)
The System Information lists Software version: 21.9.2.1.v8-USM-12-D6F

A cable technician has already tested all the cabling in my house and says it is excellent. Really strong signal and low noise.

The Motorola CableCARD lists its firmware as "FW 03.31" and "FW* 06.25" under TiVo MENU/Settings/Remote, CableCARD, & Devices/CableCARD Decoder/CableCARD Installation/CableCARD Menu/CableCARD Status (If that's the correct number, I'm unsure.)

My Tuning Adapter is a Motorola MTR700.
I think it has the proper firmware update to support 6 Tuners. In the TiVo MENU under Settings/Remote, CableCARD, & Devices/Tuning Adapter [Tuning adapter in use]/Tuning Adapter Diagnostics/CODE MODULES... is listed PLATFORM VERSION: 01.40
It appears to be plugged in properly according to some of the help guides. Splitter is splitting the coax to the TiVo and the TA input. Then a USB cable connects the TA to the TiVo's 2nd USB port (I've also tried the 1st USB port. Same bad results.)

Unfortunately, the Yellow LED on the front of the adapter just blinks Yellow constantly.
The TiVo Edge cannot tune in many channels. I get the error "Searching for a signal on this channel... v52." These channels are part of my cable package and confirmed by the cable company.
I receive an error after exiting the Tuning Adapter menu in the TiVo settings stating, "Can't Use All Tuners - The Tivo box has six tuners, but the connected Tuning Adapter supports less than six. As a result, you won't be able to use all of the tuners on your TiVo box. Please contact your cable provider if you would like to use all six tuners on this TiVo box."
I've power-cycled the TA and the TiVo several times and nothing helps.
It's been like this now for 2 months!

I contacted TiVo Support about this several times. As recently as today (12/5/2019), I contacted them again just to pick their brains and make sure I wasn't doing something wrong and that it was most likely a cable company issue, which it might be, BUT they NEVER mentioned ANYTHING about issues that the TiVo Edge was having with Tuning Adapters. They just said my Tuning Adapter isn't connecting to Spectrum's headend (blinking LED.) I only stumbled on this thread after trying to research the Tuning Adapter more...
This is troubling! The support reps need to be educated about all these issues and inform customers or why are they there? I've been having Spectrum technicians and support running in circles over this. I'm afraid now I might get charged money for service calls.
I've never received any emails about this major problem from TiVo. TiVo has my email address and can also push alerts to my TiVo box, but nothing.
Is tivocommunity.com the official support place for the company now? I thought TiVo.com support was the official support site, hmmm... weird!

Anyway, I had a Spectrum support agent look at all my equipment today and we reinstalled the CableCARD and set everything up again. They re-pinged and initialized everything, but still the problems persist. I have another Spectrum Technician coming to my house again tomorrow.

With the information provided above, does it sound like my TiVo should be receiving all the channels and also support tuning in all 6 tuners?
Is the problem with Spectrum or is there something still wrong with my TiVo and Tuning Adapter?
Any Ideas? Does all my equipement have the latest updates (cableCARD firmware, Tuning Adapter firmware, TiVo Software version, etc...?)
Is there any other information that might help my cable provider and me solve the problems?

Please Help! Thanks.

P.S.
Does anyone know if pyTiVo works for the Edge? I want to transfer recordings from the Edge to my PC. This is one of the main reasons I got another TiVo. I read here that the TiVo Desktop software doesn't work anymore, even though it was advertised to still work (while not supported.) Does that mean that the 3rd-party solutions don't work either anymore?
And anyone else having their Edge UI crash/freeze occasionally? This never happened to me on a Bolt I had that was also using the new UI.
And how do I test Dolby Vision support with my Edge and brand new Sony TV?


----------



## Fugacity

Borzorp said:


> Unfortunately, the Yellow LED on the front of the adapter just blinks Yellow constantly.


This is a spectrum/cabling problem. I too am new the the Edge/cableCARD TiVOs in general and my local friends have never had a tuning adapter. However, I have been through a decent amount with them. One way to tell the tuner info is look at the ActivePrg: under conditional access. It should show you the tuners. Val: should be V and on a channel you get as part of your subscription Auth: Should be S. This is likely happening on at least some channels (Auth:S) since you are seeing them.

You should check your cableCARD too and see the model number, the middle number is important. The first card they gave me that wouldn't provide hostid,dataid,cardid was 05 and they couldn't reinitiallize it from their end. The second card has a middle number of 18, is Arris branded and i'm pretty sure came right out of one of their HD boxes. In my district it turns out all of the HD boxes have removable cableCARDS and the door is closed by 2 philips head screws. Those are initialized for a 2 way device, so their people will have to reinitialize it as a 2 way card, the tivo may need to be rebooted, and it may need to be initialized a second time. But if val is V you are set.

The only time my tuning adapter blinked constantly like that is when someone plugged it into the RF out instead of the RF in. Your setup should have a splitter somewhere that plugs one cable into the tivo and one into the tuning adapter in, and then the usb connection seems to work in either usb port. I have a a 3 way splitter back in my wiring panel so its split just the once, but its common to put a two way near the tv/tuning adapter.

But the tuning adapter should be able to be unplugged from the tivo completely and that amber light should go solid all on its own. If its not, then its a Spectrum and or cabling problem.


----------



## Borzorp

Fugacity said:


> This is a spectrum/cabling problem. I too am new the the Edge/cableCARD TiVOs in general and my local friends have never had a tuning adapter. However, I have been through a decent amount with them. One way to tell the tuner info is look at the ActivePrg: under conditional access. It should show you the tuners. Val: should be V and on a channel you get as part of your subscription Auth: Should be S. This is likely happening on at least some channels (Auth:S) since you are seeing them.
> 
> You should check your cableCARD too and see the model number, the middle number is important. The first card they gave me that wouldn't provide hostid,dataid,cardid was 05 and they couldn't reinitiallize it from their end. The second card has a middle number of 18, is Arris branded and i'm pretty sure came right out of one of their HD boxes. In my district it turns out all of the HD boxes have removable cableCARDS and the door is closed by 2 philips head screws. Those are initialized for a 2 way device, so their people will have to reinitialize it as a 2 way card, the tivo may need to be rebooted, and it may need to be initialized a second time. But if val is V you are set.
> 
> The only time my tuning adapter blinked constantly like that is when someone plugged it into the RF out instead of the RF in. Your setup should have a splitter somewhere that plugs one cable into the tivo and one into the tuning adapter in, and then the usb connection seems to work in either usb port. I have a a 3 way splitter back in my wiring panel so its split just the once, but its common to put a two way near the tv/tuning adapter.
> 
> But the tuning adapter should be able to be unplugged from the tivo completely and that amber light should go solid all on its own. If its not, then its a Spectrum and or cabling problem.


This is helpful to know. So the blinking Yellow LED has nothing to do with the TiVo Edge not being able to communicate with the Tuning Adapter via USB. Got it!

And my val is V and Auth is S. Thanks

Thanks for the info.

So it looks like Spectrum still has to fix something. My coax cabling was tested and it was fine. And the coax cable is plugged into the "RF In" connector on the back of the Tuning Adapter.

I'll find out more later when the tech comes. I just hope we don't run into the USB/TiVo Edge communication failure too. That will compound the confusion. =(


----------



## XIBM

Your TA is likely not attached/authorized to your Spectrum Account. You need a solid white light on the TA...


----------



## 2012Bearcat

XIBM said:


> Your TA is likely not attached/authorized to your Spectrum Account. You need a solid white light on the TA...


As others stated - this definitely sounds like a Spectrum issue. 
And apologies if I'm stating the obvious here, but if/when you call Spectrum support - make sure you're getting someone in the CableCARD support line... not just a tier 1 agent. There IS a difference.
In my experience with TWC/Spectrum, you might have to wait on hold for a CableCARD specialist - but it is totally worth it. They know exactly what to look for.


----------



## Borzorp

2012Bearcat said:


> As others stated - this definitely sounds like a Spectrum issue.
> And apologies if I'm stating the obvious here, but if/when you call Spectrum support - make sure you're getting someone in the CableCARD support line... not just a tier 1 agent. There IS a difference.
> In my experience with TWC/Spectrum, you might have to wait on hold for a CableCARD specialist - but it is totally worth it. They know exactly what to look for.


Well, you guys nailed it!
It WAS a problem with my (spectrum) Account. The Tuning Adapter had never been PROPERLY added to my account even though several Techs and Support Agents thought they did. Since the adapter was not properly added to the account, the service just rejected any attempt for the adapter to communicate with it.
The last Tech that helped was young and didn't exactly know what was wrong, but he was persistent and did not give up. He finally found an "old-timer" over the phone that knew what exactly to do.
So, I spent 6 weeks without channels and went through at least 6 Techs and Agents before a fix was found for a 5-minute problem. And I believe Spectrum might have even done some expensive maintenance to a "node" or server, since they first diagnosed that as the problem... lol

I've actually asked for CableCARD specialists recently and have been given various responses. Once, I was told there was a special department just created for CableCARDs, but it wasn't up and running yet. Once, I was told the CableCARD specialist wasn't on duty at the moment (apparently, there was only one specialist.) And another time, I was told they had disbanded that department and stopped supporting CableCARDs, since they were so rare. I was also told that Spectrum didn't have their own DVRs (which is NOT true, according to the Techs) and that the only thing I could do was use "On Demand" with a standard "dumb" digital box, instead of recording shows... lol... So their own customer service is confused. Most don't even know what a TiVo is or are surprised TiVo is still in business and are all shocked when the find out a new TiVo device was just released (the Edge.)
Overall, I get the best info/service from their Techs and then the "Texting Support" service "Ask Spectrum" agents. Speaking with an agent over the phone usually leads to bad info. They're all nice, just not well informed. I actually had to order the CableCARD 3 times before I got it finally mailed to me!!! They "lost" my order the first 2 times. And their local office didn't have any in stock and had no idea when/if they'd get more. It took a month just to get the damn thing. I get the hint they don't want to support CableCARDs!

Comcast was much easier to deal with in regards to CableCARD support. But they charged me much more for the card. $5/month to $10/month vs Spectrum's $2/month fee.

At least now I know much more about Tuning Adapters.
Once the adapter was setup properly it connected in about 3 minutes and the yellow LED went solid. In addition, the errors about the adapter not supporting all 6 TiVo tuners also went away. And all 6 work =) (at least I haven't noticed any blank recordings yet!)

Thanks for the help.

-------
I still do have some other issues with the Edge...
There are some intermittent problems with the interface. I didn't have these problems with my Bolt, which appears to have used the same UI (it got destroyed in a wildfire, unfortunately) =(

1) Sometimes, the UI freezes up for about 20 seconds. Sometimes, the UI resets (empty screen with grey and black arrow graphic background for about 5 seconds.) And occasionally, the UI will just crash and reboot the Edge. I'm usually navigating around in MyShows when this happens. A few times the Edge UI reset when I wasn't interacting with it at all (I think it might have been starting/stopping recordings in the background.)

2) The Info Banner/Progress Bar at the bottom of the screen can sometimes get stuck on screen. If I press "Clear" on the remote, it will disappear for a second and then come back. Usually, the Progress Bar will keep flickering and jumping the progress position back and forth. Playing a different recording from MyShows will reset/fix this.

3) Sometimes, the Edge refuses to FF, RW, Pause or do anything related to Video Playback for a recording or live playback. Playing a different recording from MyShows will reset/fix this.

4) I'd also like to transfer recordings to my PC, either with TiVo Desktop (I bought) or pyTiVo or some other option. Is this possible still?

5) Can anyone clarify the Dolby Vision issue with Sony TVs? I can't find clear information on which Sony TVs don't support Dolby Vision. I've read some places that ALL Sony TVs are deficient. Other places I only see that the "older" models (pre-2019) are deficient. Does the Edge support Dolby Vision with a newer 2019 Sony XBR-65X950G ??? How do I test this? Use a TiVo App for the Edge? Which Apps are known to support Dolby Vision (Prime Video or Hulu?) How can we make sure the Edge is transmitting Dolby Vision to the TV (other than just using my error-prone eyeballs? Any diagnostics?)

Thanks


----------



## compnurd

Borzorp said:


> Well, you guys nailed it!
> It WAS a problem with my (spectrum) Account. The Tuning Adapter had never been PROPERLY added to my account even though several Techs and Support Agents thought they did. Since the adapter was not properly added to the account, the service just rejected any attempt for the adapter to communicate with it.
> The last Tech that helped was young and didn't exactly know what was wrong, but he was persistent and did not give up. He finally found an "old-timer" over the phone that knew what exactly to do.
> So, I spent 6 weeks without channels and went through at least 6 Techs and Agents before a fix was found for a 5-minute problem. And I believe Spectrum might have even done some expensive maintenance to a "node" or server, since they first diagnosed that as the problem... lol
> 
> I've actually asked for CableCARD specialists recently and have been given various responses. Once, I was told there was a special department just created for CableCARDs, but it wasn't up and running yet. Once, I was told the CableCARD specialist wasn't on duty at the moment (apparently, there was only one specialist.) And another time, I was told they had disbanded that department and stopped supporting CableCARDs, since they were so rare. I was also told that Spectrum didn't have their own DVRs (which is NOT true, according to the Techs) and that the only thing I could do was use "On Demand" with a standard "dumb" digital box, instead of recording shows... lol... So their own customer service is confused. Most don't even know what a TiVo is or are surprised TiVo is still in business and are all shocked when the find out a new TiVo device was just released (the Edge.)
> Overall, I get the best info/service from their Techs and then the "Texting Support" service "Ask Spectrum" agents. Speaking with an agent over the phone usually leads to bad info. They're all nice, just not well informed. I actually had to order the CableCARD 3 times before I got it finally mailed to me!!! They "lost" my order the first 2 times. And their local office didn't have any in stock and had no idea when/if they'd get more. It took a month just to get the damn thing. I get the hint they don't want to support CableCARDs!
> 
> Comcast was much easier to deal with in regards to CableCARD support. But they charged me much more for the card. $5/month to $10/month vs Spectrum's $2/month fee.
> 
> At least now I know much more about Tuning Adapters.
> Once the adapter was setup properly it connected in about 3 minutes and the yellow LED went solid. In addition, the errors about the adapter not supporting all 6 TiVo tuners also went away. And all 6 work =) (at least I haven't noticed any blank recordings yet!)
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> -------
> I still do have some other issues with the Edge...
> There are some intermittent problems with the interface. I didn't have these problems with my Bolt, which appears to have used the same UI (it got destroyed in a wildfire, unfortunately) =(
> 
> 1) Sometimes, the UI freezes up for about 20 seconds. Sometimes, the UI resets (empty screen with grey and black arrow graphic background for about 5 seconds.) And occasionally, the UI will just crash and reboot the Edge. I'm usually navigating around in MyShows when this happens. A few times the Edge UI reset when I wasn't interacting with it at all (I think it might have been starting/stopping recordings in the background.)
> 
> 2) The Info Banner/Progress Bar at the bottom of the screen can sometimes get stuck on screen. If I press "Clear" on the remote, it will disappear for a second and then come back. Usually, the Progress Bar will keep flickering and jumping the progress position back and forth. Playing a different recording from MyShows will reset/fix this.
> 
> 3) Sometimes, the Edge refuses to FF, RW, Pause or do anything related to Video Playback for a recording or live playback. Playing a different recording from MyShows will reset/fix this.
> 
> 4) I'd also like to transfer recordings to my PC, either with TiVo Desktop (I bought) or pyTiVo or some other option. Is this possible still?
> 
> 5) Can anyone clarify the Dolby Vision issue with Sony TVs? I can't find clear information on which Sony TVs don't support Dolby Vision. I've read some places that ALL Sony TVs are deficient. Other places I only see that the "older" models (pre-2019) are deficient. Does the Edge support Dolby Vision with a newer 2019 Sony XBR-65X950G ??? How do I test this? Use a TiVo App for the Edge? Which Apps are known to support Dolby Vision (Prime Video or Hulu?) How can we make sure the Edge is transmitting Dolby Vision to the TV (other than just using my error-prone eyeballs? Any diagnostics?)
> 
> Thanks


To Speak to the Dolby Issue.... It doesnt work because Sony Forced Dolby to create a new Profile because the CPU's in the Sony's couldnt handle the current one everyone else used.. Now companies have needed to upgrade there systems to support this profile. The Edge does not support it yet.. However the ONLY app on the Edge that supports DV is Netflix


----------



## Fugacity

Borzorp said:


> I get the hint they don't want to support CableCARDs!


The techs seem to say that, and the people at the store don't say that but say they are hard to get.

But here is the thing. In my district every single HD STB has a removable cableCARD in it. They eventually just gave me one from one. Its old Brighthouse equipment though, so it might be different other places that weren't TWC/Brighthouse before.


----------



## compnurd

Fugacity said:


> The techs seem to say that, and the people at the store don't say that but say they are hard to get.
> 
> But here is the thing. In my district every single HD STB has a removable cableCARD in it. They eventually just gave me one from one. Its old Brighthouse equipment though, so it might be different other places that weren't TWC/Brighthouse before.


It is the same here. All of my Cable Companies Arris(Tivo MG1/MG2) equipment has a cablecard in it.. So while they dont deal with the individual cards often, all of the equipment requiring a tuner has one


----------



## insane66613

So, I'll add my two cents in here for what its worth, I've had managed to get 8-10 tuning adapters installed and activated throughout the years from TIvo Premiere's, Tivo Roamios, Tivo Bolts, Tivo Mini's on MoCa. I am a legacy Charter customer, now on Spectrum like everyone else. These tuning adapters have been a nightmare every single time. I've talked to so many agents on the phone, chat support, field techs, field tech phone reps by proxy of the field tech. 

I even once spent an 8 hour day with a Quality Assurance Field Tech who was by far the most thorough, determined to not leave until it was fixed. He climbed my utility pole in our alley and tested lines amongst the power lines, called in 3 seperate field techs to deliver every last remnant Cisco Tuning Adapter hoping the next one would be the magic box. We managed to get one going around the 6 hour mark. At that point, we were banking on the fact that the Tuning adapters were needing to grab the the latest firmware (1.40), which couldn't be forcefully pushed to the the box, but rather had to patiently wait for the tuning adapter to eventually poll the network for lthe firmware cyclically and invisibally at random in the background. Eventually after staring at another box for 40-50 minutes we managed to get a second tuning adapter solid and paired. Hallelujah.

So from my experiences, my take away is not a simple one, but rather a collection of variables that need to align perfectly to obtain the holy grail of solid amber. For one thing, cable cards are a pain in themselves to get activated properly, you need to find the right remote tech to configure it properly on your account and pair/marry the cable card to your TiVo box. Do that first and you will get a large majority of the channels you subscribe to. For some that will be sufficient, depending on subscriber package and the market you reside in and how the network infrastructure is setup in regards to SDV(switched digital video).

*For clarification, my experience and advice and experience pertain to the Cisco/Arris 700 TA's

Now the tuning adapter is needed to access the less popular channels that need to be "switched on", your tuning adapter makes this request and contains the channel map and frequency's needed to tune these channels. Common SDV channels may include Showtime 2, HB0 2, obscure sports networks for things like soccer/regional sports networks etc. Tuning adapters, unlike cable cards, are not married to a specific TiVo or Cable card. In fact, when my tuning adapters are properly activated, I can plug them into a Coax feed and have them go solid in a couple minutes without a USB connection to an external device, hence they should be able to function independently. 

My first checkbox would be to make sure the tuning adapter updates to the latest firmware, as of this writing should be 1.40. This may take a couple hours of set it and forget it, it should eventually poll and download the firmware automatically, although it is best practice to go through your first round of speaking to techs on the phone or in chat support. Have them make a feeble attempt to activate it the tuning adapter, send some hits/pairing signals, most likely fail, schedule a tech. Tell the agent to have the tech bring a tuning adapter if you so choose to schedule a tech at this point, most likely they won't bring one, but its worth asking. Once your firmware is updated, talk to several different techs or have the techs come to your house and have them call support for you. Set them up in a roomby themselves so you don't have to watch them and engage in conversation while they sit on hold waiting to speak to a reperesentative. If you're not having luck at this point, move on to a new tuning adapter. Then, try a few more techs and hope you get someone who knows what they're doing to activate your hopefully properly working tuning adapter. 

Your biggest barrier is flaky tuning adapters with incompetent remote support techs improperly activating the tuning adapters. They need to be added to your account and then "enabled". They also need to download the the proper channel map, some have reported success with running guided setup again to obtain the proper channel mapping. I've heard rumors that these tuning adapters need to be properly removed from the previous account they were paired to, or your account sometime isn't properly removed from a previous tuning adapter pairing.

Some people report that MoCa can interfere with tuning adapters, and have found sucess using POE MoCa filters on the Coax feed into the Tuning adapter, though I haven't found this true personally.

Just to cover all the bases, TiVo Bolt users need to use the top USB port for the tuning adapter, but if you have come this far you are probably well aware.

Now, if we could just locate a Spectrum agent who knows the proper account pairing procedure for the backend, have him share his wisdom with us in the form of some sort of write up to the fullest non confidential extent. We could then share this procedure with the TiVO community and we could instruct and guide our own personal incompetent techs on how to configure our accounts properly. I would gladly do the job myself and learn policy and procedures if it meant I never had to deal with another blinking amber LED.


----------



## CZBrat

No Vudu. Any updates on availability for it on Edge? 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## KDPearson

I too had TA problems with Edge at first, but I understood that the first Spectrum tech sent acknowledged he had no experience with cablecards nor tuning adapters. The second tech they sent did and he got it working properly.

Specifically he called in and asked if the TA had an "occurrence" in the system. After some research by whomever he was talking to, it came to light that it didn't. He had the technician at the other end of his phone call create an "occurrence" for the TA and it started working.

The only reason I bring this up is that sometimes it is helpful to prompt less experienced technicians with the proper terminology. Anyway I hope this helps someone.


----------



## jjordanjoseph

I just got a new edge because the old one died. 
Netflix ap not working on this one (no video- but the ap is there... I was able to guess the right sequence and something played audio). Video stopped right after my lg oled (new c9 77) showed the Dolby vision sign. I checked through the settings and changed hdr to off instead of auto and now Netflix has video. Is that tivo not passing the signal correctly?


----------



## JxxAxxY

Works fine on my lg oled 65 from 2017. It could be an issue with your hdmi cable. Are you using provided cable or old cables? I ran around and around with a roku box that did something very similar. 18 gbps or faster is recommended. The 8k hdmi cables are still hard to come by but monoprice has 6ft ones for $10.


----------



## Fugacity

jjordanjoseph said:


> I just got a new edge because the old one died.
> Netflix ap not working on this one (no video- but the ap is there... I was able to guess the right sequence and something played audio). Video stopped right after my lg oled (new c9 77) showed the Dolby vision sign. I checked through the settings and changed hdr to off instead of auto and now Netflix has video. Is that tivo not passing the signal correctly?


 It does this on my Vizio. It used to work on my C9 55" Although with firmware with 04.71.05 (That I received yesterday) if my resolution isn't 4k 60fps or auto its very unstable, although i normally get to a menu before the hdmi port turns off.

Its possible that for my Vizio it was a firmware that added HDR10+ that is causing the issue with my Vizio as it broke pretty much every major devices ability to provide DV content. Nvidia finally fixed it and admitted it was there fault for not handling TVs that do HDR10+ and DV properly. Tivo closed the ticket and said they would wait to see if other customers had my issue. Unfortunately I don't know that for sure because I upgrade my firmware a couple of days before I got my edge.

As far as cables go I'm using the one that came with the Tivo as well as several other cables that are of decent quality. That doesn't mean that the cable I got with the Edge isn't marginal though. I have yet to buy an 8k cable to try.

If you don't have auto or 4k 60fps only for video settings I would try that first, I typically have it set to 4k 60 fps preferred and 1080i because I feel the TV does a better job at up-sampling. But since it works all the time for me when I set it to 4k 60fps I'm dubious that its a cable issue. Not setting it to 4k all the time breaks netflix on the Edge anyway since it will switch back and forth between 4k and 1080i constantly in the menus and typically settle on 1080 for videos. I haven't played with the minis enough but i think they are better at getting 4k videos out of netflix when set up this way.


----------



## John Fuerst

JxxAxxY said:


> Anyone else having issues transferring a recording to the new edge. I even tried just one and it doesn't seem to work. I look in the To Do List and only see the up coming recordings. I don't see To Do List for transferring the recording I picked.


I'm having the same issue - attempting to transfer recordings from Roameo to Edge. I've tried using Tivo.com / manage / transfer / everything looks like it working but nothing transfers or shows up on the to do list... John


----------



## John Fuerst

buildersboy66 said:


> Online transfer doing nothing. Selected 5 episodes from Bolt to Edge. No light on Edge to indicate transfer. Anyone else transfer anything yet? Using IE. To Do List keeps populating all attempts. edit


I'm having the same issue trying to transfer recordings from a Roamio Plus to an Edge. Go through the process on tivo.com but nothing happens


----------



## John Fuerst

TiVo_Ted said:


> I think you should be good-to-go now. Please force a connection to the service and try scheduling transfers again.


I'm having the same problem trying to transfer from the Roamio plus to and edge...


----------



## JxxAxxY

Tivo Ted had to do something on their end to get this to work. But it is still broken. It will transfer the show but only 10 to 14% of it, sometimes the entire show. I don't think either part has been fixed yet as they haven't released any other fix outside of the tuning adapter. Hopefully we will get a fix soon. I ended up giving up on transferring my shows from the bolt to the edge as my subscription would have renewed and I didn't want to pony up for just a few shows.


----------



## Dan203

TiVo_Ted said:


> 4. TiVo-to-Go transfers from Edge to a PC are not working. We are still investigating what may be happening here, but TTG is not technically a supported feature so I'm not sure when/if there will be a fix for this one.


If it helps at all I keep track of pyTivo downloads and installs on my server and over 3,000 unique IP addresses have contacted the update server in the last 2 weeks and over 1,500 IPs have downloaded the latest release in just the last week. (PC and Mac combined) In fact I've seen a pretty consistent download count over the last year of about 40 a day from unique IPs even when the software was stagnant and hadn't been updated in over a year.

I know that's not a huge number but it shows there are still quite a few people who are interested in this functionality. Also this functionality is important to my main business, VideoReDo, as TiVo users editing downloaded recordings are a big percentage of our user base.

If there is anything I can do to help you get this working on the Edge let me know.


----------



## southerndoc

I'm about to throw my Edge in the trash and hook my Bolt+ back up. This is garbage how my remote keeps unpairing rendering my TiVo basically useless (have to reboot, tonight was caught in a reboot loop, etc.).


----------



## Mikeguy

Is TiVo interested in fixing its many TiVo box issues? Or does it simply just deprecate the TiVo features instead.


----------



## KENL

Mikeguy said:


> Is TiVo interested in fixing its many TiVo box issues? Or does it simply just deprecate the TiVo features instead.


I doubt they care about their long time user base, I'll never buy an Edge as long as I can't transfer recordings to my PC. They think they can eliminate existing features and sell a under tested new product with lots of bugs. I bet they don't do programming/testing in the USA.


----------



## buildersboy66

Not one update since the cable adapter fix. NONE. It is a crippled device. Sad.


----------



## KevTech

buildersboy66 said:


> Not one update since the cable adapter fix. NONE. It is a crippled device. Sad.


Ya I thought the Dolby Vision issue would be fixed by now considering one of the new features of Edge is Dolby Vision support.


----------



## BillyClyde

KevTech said:


> Ya I thought the Dolby Vision issue would be fixed by now considering one of the new features of Edge is Dolby Vision support.


So did I. This combined with the news about the new Stream 4K not supporting their DVRs and the apps now being "on hold" are the reasons I think I'll be returning the Edge within the 30 day return window.

Thanks for nothing, TiVo!


----------



## KevTech

BillyClyde said:


> So did I. This combined with the news about the new Stream 4K not supporting their DVRs and the apps now being "on hold" are the reasons I think I'll be returning the Edge within the 30 day return window.
> 
> Thanks for nothing, TiVo!


Emailed Tivo support about this and so far no fix.


----------



## BillyClyde

KevTech said:


> Emailed Tivo support about this and so far no fix.
> 
> View attachment 45705


Thanks for checking and reporting the update. I was all set to call and ask about that tomorrow but I guess I don't have to now.


----------



## Mikeguy

BillyClyde said:


> Thanks for checking and reporting the update. I was all set to call and ask about that tomorrow but I guess I don't have to now.


There may be a value in doing so: TiVo often seems to operate by the squeaky-wheel mode.


----------



## BillyClyde

Mikeguy said:


> There may be a value in doing so: TiVo often seems to operate by the squeaky-wheel mode.


OK will do. I'll try to make time today to do so.


----------



## Gordon Durand

Borzorp said:


> Well, you guys nailed it!
> It WAS a problem with my (spectrum) Account. The Tuning Adapter had never been PROPERLY added to my account even though several Techs and Support Agents thought they did. Since the adapter was not properly added to the account, the service just rejected any attempt for the adapter to communicate with it.
> The last Tech that helped was young and didn't exactly know what was wrong, but he was persistent and did not give up. He finally found an "old-timer" over the phone that knew what exactly to do.
> So, I spent 6 weeks without channels and went through at least 6 Techs and Agents before a fix was found for a 5-minute problem. And I believe Spectrum might have even done some expensive maintenance to a "node" or server, since they first diagnosed that as the problem... lol
> 
> I've actually asked for CableCARD specialists recently and have been given various responses. Once, I was told there was a special department just created for CableCARDs, but it wasn't up and running yet. Once, I was told the CableCARD specialist wasn't on duty at the moment (apparently, there was only one specialist.) And another time, I was told they had disbanded that department and stopped supporting CableCARDs, since they were so rare. I was also told that Spectrum didn't have their own DVRs (which is NOT true, according to the Techs) and that the only thing I could do was use "On Demand" with a standard "dumb" digital box, instead of recording shows... lol... So their own customer service is confused. Most don't even know what a TiVo is or are surprised TiVo is still in business and are all shocked when the find out a new TiVo device was just released (the Edge.)
> Overall, I get the best info/service from their Techs and then the "Texting Support" service "Ask Spectrum" agents. Speaking with an agent over the phone usually leads to bad info. They're all nice, just not well informed. I actually had to order the CableCARD 3 times before I got it finally mailed to me!!! They "lost" my order the first 2 times. And their local office didn't have any in stock and had no idea when/if they'd get more. It took a month just to get the damn thing. I get the hint they don't want to support CableCARDs!
> 
> Comcast was much easier to deal with in regards to CableCARD support. But they charged me much more for the card. $5/month to $10/month vs Spectrum's $2/month fee.
> 
> At least now I know much more about Tuning Adapters.
> Once the adapter was setup properly it connected in about 3 minutes and the yellow LED went solid. In addition, the errors about the adapter not supporting all 6 TiVo tuners also went away. And all 6 work =) (at least I haven't noticed any blank recordings yet!)
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> -------
> I still do have some other issues with the Edge...
> There are some intermittent problems with the interface. I didn't have these problems with my Bolt, which appears to have used the same UI (it got destroyed in a wildfire, unfortunately) =(
> 
> 1) Sometimes, the UI freezes up for about 20 seconds. Sometimes, the UI resets (empty screen with grey and black arrow graphic background for about 5 seconds.) And occasionally, the UI will just crash and reboot the Edge. I'm usually navigating around in MyShows when this happens. A few times the Edge UI reset when I wasn't interacting with it at all (I think it might have been starting/stopping recordings in the background.)
> 
> 2) The Info Banner/Progress Bar at the bottom of the screen can sometimes get stuck on screen. If I press "Clear" on the remote, it will disappear for a second and then come back. Usually, the Progress Bar will keep flickering and jumping the progress position back and forth. Playing a different recording from MyShows will reset/fix this.
> 
> 3) Sometimes, the Edge refuses to FF, RW, Pause or do anything related to Video Playback for a recording or live playback. Playing a different recording from MyShows will reset/fix this.
> 
> 4) I'd also like to transfer recordings to my PC, either with TiVo Desktop (I bought) or pyTiVo or some other option. Is this possible still?
> 
> 5) Can anyone clarify the Dolby Vision issue with Sony TVs? I can't find clear information on which Sony TVs don't support Dolby Vision. I've read some places that ALL Sony TVs are deficient. Other places I only see that the "older" models (pre-2019) are deficient. Does the Edge support Dolby Vision with a newer 2019 Sony XBR-65X950G ??? How do I test this? Use a TiVo App for the Edge? Which Apps are known to support Dolby Vision (Prime Video or Hulu?) How can we make sure the Edge is transmitting Dolby Vision to the TV (other than just using my error-prone eyeballs? Any diagnostics?)
> 
> Thanks


Accurate assement in my opinion.


----------



## vinsuz

JxxAxxY said:


> Netflix sometimes starts playing with screen way off to the right.


I'm only up to page 6 of this thread, but this issue still exists.


----------



## vinsuz

mishafp said:


> This (hopefully) just a one-time bug. I turned on live TV and then tried to pause it, rewind it, and it didn't work. Tried it on multiple channels, same issue. Then I recorded the program, went to My Shows, pressed play, and then I could pause and do everything else. Went back to live TV, and all functionality was working just fine. Again, like I said, hopefully it is just a one-time bug, but putting out there in case someone else sees it.


Has happened to me at least three times. When it happens It affects all tuners. Each time I simply play a recorded show for a sec then go back to live TV, then pause/rewind functions normally. Fortunately the buffer is still intact on all tuners.


----------



## jankertown

vinsuz said:


> Has happened to me at least three times. When it happens It affects all tuners. Each time I simply play a recorded show for a sec then go back to live TV, then pause/rewind functions normally. Fortunately the buffer is still intact on all tuners.


I've had the same issue 3 times this week. Luckily since the unit reboots quickly I've been doing that. Fairly annoying...


----------



## CZBrat

I am glad we are tracking issues with Edge but is Tivo actually doing anything about it? Vudu, Disney App, Dolby Vison etc.. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## JxxAxxY

A while back Tivo Ted said he will recommend there be a setting for hdr to be menu only. So if they are truly working on that and the sony tv issues I would imagine it would take them longer to push a fix out. But with that being said..... It is really time for an update!!!!


----------



## compnurd

CZBrat said:


> I am glad we are tracking issues with Edge but is Tivo actually doing anything about it? Vudu, Disney App, Dolby Vison etc..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


The Disney App is not coming and never was


----------



## ovittocs

Middle of Feb. and still have the non-responsive issue requiring to play a recorded show, then pause, skip and the rest all work again.


----------



## janitor53

I'm dying for an update on this. Fix the issues so I can feel comfortable buying one...this is getting real, real obnoxious.


----------



## dgoto

Sorry if this has been addressed in an earlier post From what I have heard there is still no way to transfer video recordings from Tivo Edge to PC via Tivo Desktop or pyTivo software. So my question is can the Edge Tivo communicate with an older Premiere model? If so if I was thinking of buying an Edge Tivo and retain my Premiere Tivo if I would be able to transfer files from Edge to Premiere unit and then premiere to PC? Just thinking of possible workarounds?


----------



## philco782

I am now on my second Edge box. The first one, which I purchased on Amazon, suddenly stopped pairing the Lux remote in RF mode. Really strange. TiVo sent me a replacement box, and it is RF pairing with the Lux remote fine. Still can't get the Slide Pro paired though.

Interesting things of note, between the Amazon Edge and the Tivo replacement Edge:

The box has a sticker printed with, amongst other things, the TSN, serial number, etc... There is a label "ARRIS F/G: 613868-002-00" on the Amazon Tivo, it reads "ARRIS F/G: 613868-001-00" on the box Tivo supplied me.

The UPC of the Amazon Tivo box is "8 51342 00035 3" and the UPC of the replacement box Tivo sent me is "8 51342 00059 9"

Also, the fan is significantly quieter. It wasn't obnoxiously loud on the Amazon unit, but could be heard if the room was completely silent. The replacement box, very quiet, you need to be right next to it to hear the fan.


----------



## janitor53

I straight up asked Tivo if they were still supporting/updating the Edge product and they wouldn't respond to me. Simply went quiet.


----------



## philco782

janitor53 said:


> I straight up asked Tivo if they were still supporting/updating the Edge product and they wouldn't respond to me. Simply went quiet.


Well they seem to have a large base of cable companies using customized MSO boxes, and the software likely has a lot that can cross over to their Edge product. I'd think that issues such as trickplay bugs that get fixed on a MSO box would also fix it on the Edge, Bolt, Roamio, etc..

Trying to talk to an agent there, whether it is tech support or billing, that is so much overseas agents with scripts, that is pretty disappointing.


----------



## dgoto

Tivo to Go strategy, I plan on buying a Tivo edge as my main unit but also retaining my Tivo Premiere and using the Tivo online function to transfer files from the Edge to Premiere and using the premiere tivo desktop or similar software to retain the option to moving Tivo files to my desktop. For those using the Edge does this make sense?


----------



## KENL

Seems like a lot of extra effort to use a $400 product that should have have the functionality that older boxes had built in.


----------



## sanjay973

I have been having this issue with Netflix, let’s say I finish watching Netflix and I go to live tv, when I go back to Netflix it gives an error. I have to reload and exit Netflix numerous times for it to work..since my boxes got the latest software it’s being doing this issue. Help! If anyone knows how to fix it.


----------



## dgoto

Well, I finally bought the Tivo Edge and it works as expected and I am using my older Tivo Premiere as a conduit to be able to continue to used Tivo to Go. I was able to purchase it for $249 via Amazon so I am happy with the price. Now still playing around and learning


----------



## dgoto

I would love to see someone do a TiVo Edge customization, taking the internals and installing them into a bigger custom case allowing for bigger and better hard drives.


----------



## BillyClyde

dgoto said:


> I would love to see someone do a TiVo Edge customization, taking the internals and installing them into a bigger custom case allowing for bigger and better hard drives.


I would just love for TiVo themselves to fix all the darn bugs in the Edge! 

They kept extending my 30 day return period while I waited and waited. I finally got sick of waiting and returned the POS yesterday!


----------



## sbl2786

Can anyone summarize the main issues with the edge, I have been interested in getting one.


----------



## KENL

sbl2786 said:


> Can anyone summarize the main issues with the edge, I have been interested in getting one.


From what I've seen on this board TIVO isn't supporting the Edge anymore. I'd think about purchasing one if they fixed the many issues with the box.


----------



## compnurd

KENL said:


> From what I've seen on this board TIVO isn't supporting the Edge anymore. I'd think about purchasing one if they fixed the many issues with the box.


Until the MG3 hits cable partners it is going to be quiet


----------



## BillyClyde

compnurd said:


> Until the MG3 his cable partners it is going to be quiet


Huh?


----------



## BillyClyde

sbl2786 said:


> Can anyone summarize the main issues with the edge, I have been interested in getting one.


Just read this thread.


----------



## compnurd

BillyClyde said:


> Huh?


The "Edge" is a byproduct of the Arris MG3. Remember retail is nothing to TiVo. Cable companies are everything. So until the MG3 hits cable companies TiVo isn't going to do squat


----------



## BillyClyde

compnurd said:


> The "Edge" is a byproduct of the Arris MG3. Remember retail is nothing to TiVo. Cable companies are everything. So until the MG3 hits cable companies TiVo isn't going to do squat


I understand that, but your sentence didn't make any sense when I read it. Now reading it again today, I believe the word "his" was supposed to be "has".



compnurd said:


> Until the MG3 *has* cable partners it is going to be quiet


Is that correct?


----------



## compnurd

BillyClyde said:


> I understand that, but your sentence didn't make any sense when I read it. Now reading it again today, I believe the word "his" was supposed to be "has".
> 
> Is that correct?


Whoops Supposed to be "hits" lol


----------



## philco782

compnurd said:


> The "Edge" is a byproduct of the Arris MG3. Remember retail is nothing to TiVo. Cable companies are everything. So until the MG3 hits cable companies TiVo isn't going to do squat


 But then why would they go through the entire process of preparing a product packaging for selling to the end user? The Edge box even says "Powered by Arris". That wouldn't exist if they didn't care about regular end users.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

philco782 said:


> But then why would they go through the entire process of preparing a product packaging for selling to the end user? The Edge box even says "Powered by Arris". That wouldn't exist if they didn't care about regular end users.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arris makes the Mini Vox and the Bolt also

TiVo has about 10 times the cable customers as retail customers Retail is not there driver anymore


----------



## JxxAxxY

The real money is innovation with software and always has been. Which is part of cable and retail. This is why they don't make the hardware.


----------



## dgoto

BillyClyde said:


> I would just love for TiVo themselves to fix all the darn bugs in the Edge!
> 
> They kept extending my 30 day return period while I waited and waited. I finally got sick of waiting and returned the POS yesterday!


So far no problems after 10 days


----------



## bleeman

dgoto said:


> Tivo to Go strategy, I plan on buying a Tivo edge as my main unit but also retaining my Tivo Premiere and using the Tivo online function to transfer files from the Edge to Premiere and using the premiere tivo desktop or similar software to retain the option to moving Tivo files to my desktop. For those using the Edge does this make sense?


I wouldn't hold my breath on using TiVo online for your transfers. They have been hit and miss for me since I got my Edge last November. I've finally given up using it for transfers at all. 90% of the time it will appear as though the transfer has worked but during playback at some point the picture will freeze and the sound will be gone. You can fast forward through the remaining recording but it never comes back. Originally this always seemed to consistently occur around the 10 minute mark, but it now happens just about any time. I was watching one transferred 2hr movie and it hung at the 1:40 mark. That's when I gave up on transferring.


----------



## BillyClyde

dgoto said:


> So far no problems after 10 days


No Vudu app, which was and is still advertised. No Dolby Vision (which is advertised) on Sony TVs (LLDV DV Profile 5), the post just below yours about TTG, plus just read this whole thread through.

Maybe you won't ever use those broken or missing features, so then you'll be problem free, idk.


----------



## Jazzedman

Hey everybody, on our second TiVo edge for antenna and having the same issue we did with the first. I hook everything up, tv on, correct HDMI port (our tv has 3), the edge powers up, I get the “setting up” page, then it goes black and our tv pops up the “no signal (is it on)” message! I’ve tried unplugging the box for 5 seconds, but to no avail. Anybody have any ideas? Or should I just send it back and don’t worry about recording any live tv?


----------



## kpeters59

What a bummer!

Maybe it's switching to a Resolution that your TV doesn't like?
(Edit: "It's switching to"? Really? That's supposed to be clear? Sheesh...sorry...
How about: The TiVo is maybe switching to a resolution that, for some reason, is causing problems with your TV. )

Do you have a different TV you could try to see if you can complete Setup and then set the TiVo's Output Resolution to something that works on your TV?

-KP


----------



## Jazzedman

kpeters59 said:


> Do you have a different TV you could try to see if you can complete Setup and then set the Resolution to something that works on your TV?


Dude!!! You nailed it!! Brought it upstairs to our bedroom tv (Samsung) and it hooked right up. Now not sure what you are referring to as far as resolution. Picture size setting maybe?!


----------



## Jazzedman

@kpeters59, realized you were talking about the resolution settings on the TiVo! 
Now the video resolution setting is on auto, I would think that would be the optimum setting?!


----------



## kpeters59

I'd probably set the TiVo's output resolution, while connected 'upstairs', to 1080i and 720P and then move it back downstairs.

Then, in Settings, you can run through the Resolution Wizard to determine which resolutions work on your downstairs TV.

Happy to help...

-KP


----------



## Jazzedman

kpeters59 said:


> I'd probably set the TiVo's output resolution, while connected 'upstairs' to 1080i and 720P and then move it back downstairs.
> 
> Then, in Settings, you can run through the Resolution Wizard to determine which resolutions work on your downstairs TV.
> 
> Happy to help...
> 
> -KP


Right on @kpeters59 will do and thanks again, my wife can't thank you enough


----------



## dgoto

dgoto said:


> So far no problems after 10 days


Ok first problems, I may be having cable card issues. I noticed occasionally I have ghosting issues on certain channels at various time of day. I never had these issues using same cable card on older premiere model? Anyone else have cable card or ghosting issues problems?


----------



## BillyClyde

BillyClyde said:


> No Vudu app, which was and is still advertised. *No Dolby Vision (which is advertised) on Sony TVs (LLDV DV Profile 5), *the post just below yours about TTG, plus just read this whole thread through.
> 
> Maybe you won't ever use those broken or missing features, so then you'll be problem free, idk.


They fixed the issue of the Stream 4K not being able to display Dolby Vision on Sony displays which use the Dolby Vision LLDV profile made for them. Can anyone confirm they also fixed it on the Edge?


----------



## Jeff_DML

BillyClyde said:


> They fixed the issue of the Stream 4K not being able to display Dolby Vision on Sony displays which use the Dolby Vision LLDV profile made for them. Can anyone confirm they also fixed it on the Edge?


It is not fixed on Edge. Stream 4K it a totally different HW and SW platform.


----------



## BillyClyde

Jeff_DML said:


> It is not fixed on Edge. Stream 4K it a totally different HW and SW platform.


Yes I know that. It's quite obvious.

It was reported for both platforms that their chip inside supported it and LLDV just needed to be implemented. The Edge has been out much longer than the TS4K, so I thought I'd ask in case their developers worked on them both and released a fix concurrently.


----------



## gocanesgo

I’ve had an issue repeatedly where launching the Amazon Prime app just leaves me back at the Apps menu. To fix it, I need to reboot the Edge.

It works for awhile, then reoccurs.


----------



## xbr23

During playback, going from normal speed to quick mode, there is a 5 second delay in the sound. Going from quick mode back to normal there is only a nano second delay. Did not have this issue on Bolt+ or Roamio Pro with same audio/video setup. LG OLED C8 and LG sound bar ran through quality HDMI cables.

Also issues while in the guide, cannot change channels while navigating in the guide. You can select a new show while navigating the guide but when you select the channel, I either get a blank screen with a timeline bar at the bottom or I get cannot play now. Error V117. I’m on Spectrum with Cisco TA, in central Florida.


----------



## mbaumwell

I
M seeing V60, V52 errors and a TA that has shown up sometimes but mostly says no TA is present.


----------



## xbr23

xbr23 said:


> During playback, going from normal speed to quick mode, there is a 5 second delay in the sound. Going from quick mode back to normal there is only a nano second delay. Did not have this issue on Bolt+ or Roamio Pro with same audio/video setup. LG OLED C8 and LG sound bar ran through quality HDMI cables.
> 
> Also issues while in the guide, cannot change channels while navigating in the guide. You can select a new show while navigating the guide but when you select the channel, I either get a blank screen with a timeline bar at the bottom or I get cannot play now. Error V117. I'm on Spectrum with Cisco TA, in central Florida.


UPDATE: sound delay when turning on quick mode continues to be an issue. She's involved so it's a bit of a pain for me...

The tuning issue has been resolved. That was a Spectrum issue because they did not marry the cable card correctly. They left remnants of my Bolt+ Host #'s on my account.


----------



## marcv

xbr23 said:


> UPDATE: sound delay when turning on quick mode continues to be an issue. She's involved so it's a bit of a pain for me...
> 
> The tuning issue has been resolved. That was a Spectrum issue because they did not marry the cable card correctly. They left remnants of my Bolt+ Host #'s on my account.


+1 I also have sound delay going from normal to quick mode on two brand new tivo edge units on two different tv setups. Previous tivo's had no sound delay on same systems/components/cables with sound so this is definitely an Edge issue. I'm told Tivo has case opened on it. I hope they find issue and it is fixable in software and not a hardware issue that cannot be resolved. You cannot watch a show in quick mode that either has commercials or you want to skip through at all due to the sound dropout as you have to rewind over and over until you get far back enough that the sound comes on to the part you missed.


----------



## ARCA

I bought a TiVo Edge for Cable 2TB a couple of weeks ago and could not get channels with Spectrum cable provider. I am on my 3rd Motorola Cable Card and 3rd Motorola Tuning Adapter. I even got a replacement TiVo Edge for Cable 2TB. I have had Spectrum come out twice and are scheduled to come on Tuesday. I am still not getting any channels. Can someone help? What should I do? I would appreciate guidance. I love TiVo, previously had Series 2 and 3.


----------



## xbr23

^^^when you talk to Spectrum, make sure you talk to their Cable Card Support team. the average Spectrum customer support person has little to no knowledge of how to marry a cable card to a Tivo.


----------



## tarheelblue32

ARCA said:


> I bought a TiVo Edge for Cable 2TB a couple of weeks ago and could not get channels with Spectrum cable provider. I am on my 3rd Motorola Cable Card and 3rd Motorola Tuning Adapter. I even got a replacement TiVo Edge for Cable 2TB. I have had Spectrum come out twice and are scheduled to come on Tuesday. I am still not getting any channels. Can someone help? What should I do? I would appreciate guidance. I love TiVo, previously had Series 2 and 3.


You should file an FCC complaint. That usually gives Spectrum the kick in the pants that they need to get someone who is actually competent and knows what they are doing to contact you and fix your problem.

FCC Complaints


----------



## LJayBronxNY

I just got an Edge as a replacement for a dead Bolt (been a TiVo user since 2003). My issue: When using skip-mode buttons instead of being a steady image there's a significant flicker (to black and back) while the system seeks the requested frame (happens both forward and back, in recorded and streaming programs). If it's important, I'm an Optimum customer in the Bronx, NY with a cable-card box. Is this normal behavior...and if so is there any coming fix i.e. firmware improvement? Thanks...


----------



## Bowling

I am mailing my 2TB Edge back to Channel Master. It never worked right from the get-go. On initial power-up, it had to do some kind of hours-long rebuild, then three times, it spontaneously deleted every recording. OnePasses were skipped or immediately deleted. It was a naughty machine. I will say though, the TV tuner was tons better than my old Roamio's.


----------



## ajfajf1

LJayBronxNY said:


> I just got an Edge as a replacement for a dead Bolt (been a TiVo user since 2003). My issue: When using skip-mode buttons instead of being a steady image there's a significant flicker (to black and back) while the system seeks the requested frame (happens both forward and back, in recorded and streaming programs). If it's important, I'm an Optimum customer in the Bronx, NY with a cable-card box. Is this normal behavior...and if so is there any coming fix i.e. firmware improvement? Thanks...


Since the update whenever I press the fast forward or reverse I get an annoying image flash (live or recorded). Also the feature that allows us to fast forward to the next 15 minute hash mark works for all except the final 15 minutes.


----------



## btwyx

Is underscan being screwy a known issue?

The default interface is very (very very) close to the top left of my screen, so I found the underscan setting and turning that up a notch or two seemed to help.

Issue one was it told me the arrows should be visible on all sides. It wasn't even drawing the arrows at that time. They later appeared when I went back to that screen.

Issue two, and killer issue, is setting the underscan causes the TV picture to move up and to the left. The box still knows where the edge of the screen is as it draws graphics all the way to the edge of the screen, the pictures doesn't reach that far though.

That persisted until I rebooted, no matter what I set the underscan to again.


----------



## jangell2

I did a search in the thread and didn’t find this problem. When I hit skip 30 for 1 or more presses, the screen goes black making it hard to navigate. Turning off HDR will fixit but who wants to do that. Turning sound from, was it Dolby surround?, to PCM also fixes it. There’s a thread on the forum that indicates this had been a problem, on and off, for years.

I’m pissed I had to turn off Dolby.


----------



## JoeKustra

jangell2 said:


> I'm pissed I had to turn off Dolby.


Just a guess, but try looking at one of the cable card menus. That kills Dolby on my Roamio. You need to hit Clear to exit.


----------



## jangell2

JoeKustra said:


> Just a guess, but try looking at one of the cable card menus. That kills Dolby on my Roamio. You need to hit Clear to exit.


There's a "Remote, CableCARD, & Devices" selection, then "Cable Card Decoder" which gives the chance to "Test Channels" or do a "CableCARD Instalaton". I'm not clear on what you want me to do and why.


----------



## JoeKustra

jangell2 said:


> There's a "Remote, CableCARD, & Devices" selection, then "Cable Card Decoder" which gives the chance to "Test Channels" or do a "CableCARD Instalaton". I'm not clear on what you want me to do and why.


The cable card installation takes you to a menu where there is no video window and the audio should switch to PCM. If that fails, you will probably have no audio at all. Then it's back to the procedure you were doing. BTW, there is no "installation procedure", just screens with numbers on them. On a Motorola card, the status menu looks like this:








You don't want to choose "testing channels" as that stops all the buffers and may change the channels.


----------



## jangell2

JoeKustra said:


> The cable card installation takes you to a menu where there is no video window and the audio should switch to PCM. If that fails, you will probably have no audio at all. Then it's back to the procedure you were doing. BTW, there is no "installation procedure", just screens with numbers on them. On a Motorola card, the status menu looks like this:
> View attachment 52582
> 
> 
> You don't want to choose "testing channels" as that stops all the buffers and may change the channels.


I have already switched the audio to PCM to solve the screen going black during fast forward. I'm unhappy I had to do that because I lose Dolby Surround.


----------



## Deuga

jangell2 said:


> I did a search in the thread and didn't find this problem. When I hit skip 30 for 1 or more presses, the screen goes black making it hard to navigate. Turning off HDR will fixit but who wants to do that. Turning sound from, was it Dolby surround?, to PCM also fixes it. There's a thread on the forum that indicates this had been a problem, on and off, for years.
> 
> I'm pissed I had to turn off Dolby.


If you're unhappy about losing Dolby I'm guessing your using an AV receiver. Shortly after the firmware update last month I started getting an 'HDMI not permitted' error on my Edge. Turns out the problem was that I wasn't using HDCP 2.2 compatible HDMI cables. I upgraded to HDCP 2.2 cables and unplugged the TV, AVR, and Tivo to force a cold reboot of everything. After that I haven't had the issue come back. My understanding is in certain circumstances the Edge assumes you're using HDCP 2.2 compliant cables. I have no proof this is your issue but am passing it along in case it helps.


----------



## Michael Gargano

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, it looks like you're having the same issue. This happens when the private key associated with your box is not found in our manufacturing database. Can you please PM me with your TSN so that I can investigate?


I'm having the same problem (S315) with my Edge on FiOs. Tried connecting to the modem directly, to the router, to an ethernet switch, and over WiFi and kept getting the S315 error on verification during setup. Called TiVo multiple times and finally spoke to a supervisor who agreed to send me a new Edge. Nothing's to say I won't have the same problem with the new one, since TiVo has no idea what's causing the issue to begin with.


----------



## PooperScooper

gocanesgo said:


> I've had an issue repeatedly where launching the Amazon Prime app just leaves me back at the Apps menu. To fix it, I need to reboot the Edge.
> 
> It works for awhile, then reoccurs.


I had this happen today, my second day of using my new Edge. I tried Netflix and Vudu and they both worked. I tried YouTube and the Edge rebooted after about 15 seconds of blank screen. I had been using the Prime App just fine last night.


----------



## Sloanstar

Stuck in reboot loop.
Tivo goes through startup / boot sequence and the main menu displays for a few seconds with the blue wait wheel, this spins two or three times, freezes and the unit reboots again.

Not even a year old...

A little bit of searching and this seems to be a pretty common issue related to hard drive failure....


----------



## azmojo

So I didn't have time to wade through the whole thread and kind of tough to search. With my Bolt I used to transfer files (mp4) from my PC to my Bolt using PyTivo. Just got an Edge and it's not clear how to make it work, if it works. Most of the thread appears to deal with transferring Tivo to PC, is there any way to make it work the other way around (using PyTivo or something else)?


----------



## krkaufman

azmojo said:


> So I didn't have time to wade through the whole thread and kind of tough to search. With my Bolt I used to transfer files (mp4) from my PC to my Bolt using PyTivo. Just got an Edge and it's not clear how to make it work, if it works. Most of the thread appears to deal with transferring Tivo to PC, is there any way to make it work the other way around (using PyTivo or something else)?


Transfer from PC to TiVo, through any application, is not available in the TE4/21.* software version, which is the only version allowed to run on an EDGE. (At best, transfer from a PC to TE4 requires a TE3 middle-man.)


----------



## azmojo

krkaufman said:


> Transfer from PC to TiVo, through any application, is not available in the TE4/21.* software version, which is the only version allowed to run on an EDGE. (At best, transfer from a PC to TE4 requires a TE3 middle-man.)


Thank you. How does it work or where would I find info on how to use a TE3 middle-man? I note that (on my Edge) I cannot play mp4s streamed from my Bolt with the old software.


----------



## krkaufman

azmojo said:


> How does it work or where would I find info on how to use a TE3 middle-man?


People have posted that you can transfer from PC-to-TE3 using PyTivo et al, then transfer from the TE3 box to TE4 via TiVo Online.


----------



## WJP

TiVo_Ted said:


> I believe we have addressed the service activation issue. The security keys for the 1st batch of units had not propagated through the back-end which prevented them from showing up on customers accounts and/or completing guided setup. The TSN's which were sent to me all appear to be properly working now. @rodlebod's box has even made a successful daily call.


Are you still working on this? We received our Edge yesterday (12-11-2020) and it continually fails verification. A Spectrum tech spent a long time on the phone with me to be sure the mcard was paired with the new tivo equipment but it fails verification every time.


----------



## lhvetinari

WJP said:


> Are you still working on this? We received our Edge yesterday (12-11-2020) and it continually fails verification. A Spectrum tech spent a long time on the phone with me to be sure the mcard was paired with the new tivo equipment but it fails verification every time.


What do you mean by "verification" - do you mean the tivo guided setup process saying you don't have service, or do you mean a V error code showing the cable-card isn't paired? The first is what Ted was working on (note, Ted no longer works for TiVo), the second is a completely separate issue that depends on your cable service.


----------



## WJP

lhvetinari said:


> What do you mean by "verification" - do you mean the tivo guided setup process saying you don't have service, or do you mean a V error code showing the cable-card isn't paired? The first is what Ted was working on (note, Ted no longer works for TiVo), the second is a completely separate issue that depends on your cable service.


When we first connected, it downloaded a system update, then it began the guided setup. Once it gets to the list "preparing" "connecting" "getting info" "disconnecting" "loading info" and "verifying" all is fine until it gets to the "verifying". Then, it says it could not verify info. Once you click the select button on the remote, it says "the DVR could not complete guided setup. (S315). Please check cable connection and try again. 
I have spent a long time on the phone with spectrum and he verified it was paired and connected and suggested I call Tivo. I did that and informed them I'd read this was a known issue, in which they confirmed it is a known issue. I had hopes they could get their end straightened out. (Tivo_ted said to others "The security keys had not propagated through the back-end which prevented them from showing up on customers' accounts and/or completing guided setup. The TSN's which were sent to me all appear to be properly working now." 
I was to receive a call and email from Tivo support and have had none. We CAN get a signal from our cable service if we unplug the Tivo, then go through the menu item "cable card decoder" and choose continue guided setup, then choose the following:
TUNING ADAPTER MENU
TUNING ADAPTER CONNECTED
TEST CHANNELS USING MCARD
We can change channels, watch tv, listen, all's well except for the ribbon across the top informing us that we are testing, so that covers 1/3 of the screen. 
To me, that confirms we have cable signal. All the rest of the complaints of S315 error had been a Tivo error, not the provider - in this case, Spectrum. It has network connection or it wouldn't have connected and downloaded the software update.


----------



## JoeKustra

This may be BS, but: Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## WJP

JoeKustra said:


> This may be BS, but: Tivo Customer Support Community


Thank you, but this seems more for an already existing tivo device. Ours is brand new, replacing a dead roamio. Upon first boot, it connected to tivo and downloaded the new software update then rebooted, so it has network connectivity. It goes through guided setup through to the "getting setup info", and successfully completes each of the items until it gets to the last on that screen "Verifying". It spins a while then says it could not verify. 
Tivo_Ted has responded to others with this problem "The security keys had not propagated through the back-end which prevented them from showing up on customers accounts and/or completing guided setup. The TSN's which were sent to me all appear to be properly working now." That let me to believe that it is a tivo-database-account problem. It is listed as a known problem.
We have power cycled the tivo, we've lte it "try" to verify again, but it takes forever to go through the entire "Getting Setup Info" all over again only to fail.
We've rebooted the router. We've used cat5 connection as well as wifi. It continues to fail. 
Spectrum will come today, but I doubt it is their problem. I spent quite a long time on the phone twice having them confirm the card and tivo are paired. 
We can verify it gets the signal and channels if we do not go past the cable card setup - if we test channels with the tivo "test channels" option, it says we have none. 
In the cable card setup, the choices are:
cable card decoder
continue guided setup
tuning adapter menu
tuning adapter connected
test channels using mcard
This is where we have signal and can get the channels and change them, except it hasn't completed the setup, it hasn't "verified" so about 1/3 of the top of the tv is covered with the testing channels ribbon. 
It is beyond frustrating. The roamio never had a problem with connection, but the hard drive failed, then the replacement hd failed, so we thought we'd replace it. I suppose we shouldn't have spent that much money for a box that will not work and we can't even use the tv. (since there's no cable box) and the support request on the main page got an immediate "closed" status without any communication with us!


----------



## Gary Warner

I believe you're going to find this is a Spectrum issue. They have not registered the cable card correctly. Their support techs are not knowledgeable enough to do even the basic setup of cable cards or channel adapters. Keep calling until you find a tech that used to be part of the dedicated cable card support team. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WJP

Spectrum tech is here, has checked all connections and has contacted knowledgeable cable card support. We've called tivo and was told it was a known issue and they would work on it. No joy here, yet. They said 24 hours, but we've been at this for days!

-- I called again Monday when the Spectrum tech was here and I was told by the rep on the phone it had been escalated and would be taken care of in 24 hours but there's been no change at all. On "Getting Setup Info" it gets to verifying and fails - EVERY DARNED TIME! Is it time to request a replacement or a refund? This is now the SIXTH day we've dealt with this (while paying for tivo service when we have none.) Shameful. There has been no communication from tivo at all about this problem!


----------



## bobzilla

jangell2 said:


> I did a search in the thread and didn't find this problem. When I hit skip 30 for 1 or more presses, the screen goes black making it hard to navigate. Turning off HDR will fixit but who wants to do that. Turning sound from, was it Dolby surround?, to PCM also fixes it. There's a thread on the forum that indicates this had been a problem, on and off, for years.


I ran into this as well, HDR caused picture to cut out when jumping back/forward, or changing channels, when connected through a Denon AVR-X4700H receiver. When connected direct to a Samsung Q90 tv (Input Signal Plus on) the above operations caused bright flashes in the picture. Disabling Edge's HDR stops all the bad behaviors. Was afraid I'd have to switch back to the Bolt before I stumbled into the disable-HDR "solution". Would love a fix Tivo


----------



## Disappointed-Doug

sanjay973 said:


> I have been having this issue with Netflix, let's say I finish watching Netflix and I go to live tv, when I go back to Netflix it gives an error. I have to reload and exit Netflix numerous times for it to work..since my boxes got the latest software it's being doing this issue. Help! If anyone knows how to fix it.


Similar issue here - mostly Netflix - TiVo support says reboot device - only a week or two in debating returning


----------



## J Bone

I'm having all of the problems described. I can get most of the channels on my Edge via Spectrum, just not all. Twice I've had Spectrum out here now.

Seems like its the Switch digital channels that don't work.


----------



## Sloanstar

J Bone said:


> I'm having all of the problems described. I can get most of the channels on my Edge via Spectrum, just not all. Twice I've had Spectrum out here now.
> 
> Seems like its the Switch digital channels that don't work.


I had a Moxi with spectrum and the SDV adapter would lose channels all the time. It persisted until I swapped it out with another SDV. I later converted to HD Homeruns backed by a windows media center VM and xbox 360 extenders. By far my favorite setup, worked flawlessly 99.99% of the time. There was a time or two the EPG got jacked up. See if swapping the sdv out helps. Also if memory serves they get kinda toasty, make sure it's well ventilated.


----------



## crobjones2

I just happened to find this thread while searching for possible resolutions to my current issue...
I purchased 2 Edge's in August to replace 2 premier 4XL's (one has a failing hard drive)
One tivo was DOA and replaced.
one of the new units has an issue in which the HDMI has to be unplugged and re plugged to output video, the unit does the same thing on both of my tvs and is exclusive to this edge, as the other edge does not exhibit the same problem. This problem was mentioned to support, but shelved for the bigger issue below.
The other unit will randomly reboot. I spent months talking with support about the rebooting issue as it is the main unit I use. It has always been a "network issue." this device is connected to my network over MoCa on a tivo bridge plus - the same way the Premier was connected, with no issues.
I was able to "resolve" the network issue by going wireless - once the software patch was pushed. The edge still reboots...
I have been in a heated debate with tivo over the warranty... that is a different story
Today the edge that has been rebooting, has the new version of the green screen of death!
This may be the straw...


----------



## jjordanjoseph

crobjones2 said:


> I jureplace 2 premier 4XL's (one has a fail
> One tivo was DOA and replaced.
> one of the new units has an issue in which the HDMI has to be unplugged and re plugged to output video, the unit does the same thing on both of my tvs and is exclusive to this edge, as the other edge does not exhibit the same problem. This problem was mentioned to support, but shelved for the bigger issue below.
> The other unit will randomly reboot.
> Today the edge that has been rebooting, has the new version of the green screen of death!..


The random reboot and connection loss to my minis is infuriating. I wired! The damn things and it still happens. I need to return or fix. Mine also was a replacement which I suspect was a refurb (because my first one died in a month.)


----------



## crobjones2

what gets me mad, is spending over $1000 for junk with poor tech support.
The decision to move back to the Premier may have been made by the latest issue


----------



## BillyClyde

Any update as to whether the Edge can play LLDV version of Dolby Vision, for displays like older Sony UHDTVs?


----------



## southerndoc

crobjones2 said:


> what gets me mad, is spending over $1000 for junk with poor tech support.
> The decision to move back to the Premier may have been made by the latest issue


Unfortunately, TiVo is barely surviving... and I think they're only surviving due to patent litigation from the past. My confidence in TiVo's future is non-existent, and I feel like between the CableCARD losing support with the FCC and no viable alternatives with TiVo for IPTV, I feel like I'm on borrowed time with my TiVo.

Don't get me wrong. I love my TiVo, and hope to continue using it for many more years, but I feel like TiVo is on the brink of collapse.


----------



## dianebrat

BillyClyde said:


> Any update as to whether the Edge can play LLDV version of Dolby Vision, for displays like older Sony UHDTVs?


It's doubtful it ever will, they're on their last breaths and doing maintenance only, the odds of ever seeing a feature added are slim to none.


----------



## BillyClyde

dianebrat said:


> It's doubtful it ever will, they're on their last breaths and doing maintenance only, the odds of ever seeing a feature added are slim to none.


Such a sad state of affairs!


----------



## lessd

dianebrat said:


> It's doubtful it ever will, they're on their last breaths and doing maintenance only, the odds of ever seeing a feature added are slim to none.


What could TiVo have done as IPTV becomes used on more and more channels, their is no standard for IPTV so no cable card could fix this issue as each cable co. has its own IPTV stranded. TiVo will become only an OTA system in a few years, I will not be happy.


----------



## g8waylee

My Edge stopped recording 7 days ago. The recording history says it is because my account is closed but I have lifetime service. I have called customer support several times and they keep telling me it is a known issue and they are working on it. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## chf

g8waylee said:


> My Edge stopped recording 7 days ago. The recording history says it is because my account is closed but I have lifetime service. I have called customer support several times and they keep telling me it is a known issue and they are working on it. Anyone have any suggestions?


I had the same problem when I got my new Bolt. It turns out that there is a hard limit of 12 TiVo boxes for multi-room viewing, etc. This includes old boxes that you just have not removed from the account. Once I did this everything started working. Hopes this helps!


----------



## sockgap

I come across new Edge bugs all the time. Yesterday I went to restart it and it said it was currently recording "Mad Money" and "Mad Money". It was recording it twice, on two tuners. I looked and it had double recordings of that show going back weeks, same time, same channel. I deleted the season pass and the shows : that's one way to fix it, and my wife said she wasn't actually watching it anyway.


----------

